# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles

## Soapbox

No longer updated. See my signature.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Long-time user of Soaps profiles, and I can confirm they are all quality and follow simcraft-rotations with 100% debuff-uptime! So give them a go and throw him some rep and post your feedback! ^^

----------


## VersaGER

I wish you can make a Frost 2H PVE profile for Progress  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

> I wish you can make a Frost 2H PVE profile for Progress


In time  :Smile: 

I only have one set of hands (luck to have em too lol)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sexy new AV and a nice sig, be sure to keep us posted on updates on both free/elite profiles ^^

edit: damn you! just tried the frost-mageprofile and it got me tempted to lvl my 4th char from 85-90, all good all good lol

----------


## Soapbox

Niakrisse your mailbox is full

----------


## Ninjaderp

Soap I have a suggestion regarding the Destro-eliteprofile, left-alt modifier for mouseover havoc-application would be an awesome addition ^^

----------


## Soapbox

You would prefer that instead of what it already does? (puts havoc on focus target)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Me personally I rarely use the focus-target while I play, so yes it would benefit me. I also think it could be faster than putting a focus target first. Curious what key do you put your "put focus" with?

----------


## Soapbox

R


extra words

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Are you kidding? $10? That's a bit steep, no?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Are you kidding? $10? That's a bit steep, no?


These profiles are free, dunno what youre on about.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## front243

I mainly use your Moonkin profile for doing dailies in my offspec (resto mainspec). I have a small request. Can you please disable the rotation while being on a mount? (or in my case when I am in Swift Flight Form). Often when I switch to flight form I forgot to disable the rotation and I am instantly being shifted out of form by your script.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I mainly use your Moonkin profile for doing dailies in my offspec (resto mainspec). I have a small request. Can you please disable the rotation while being on a mount? (or in my case when I am in Swift Flight Form). Often when I switch to flight form I forgot to disable the rotation and I am instantly being shifted out of form by your scrip


Check :-"require combat to execute" in the rotation editor and it should work. Be sure to manually pull with moonfire or something afterwards :-)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Maybe support for Harvest Life-talent if talented, in AOE situations ? For initial burst maybe, then resume FaB-rotation? Just a thought. *Destruction-profile.*

----------


## Soapbox

> Maybe support for Harvest Life-talent if talented, in AOE situations ? For initial burst maybe, then resume FaB-rotation? Just a thought. *Destruction-profile.*


The only thing you should be using is multiple target AoE situations with your mana other than FnB is Rain of Fire as destruction.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allrightie, is it possible you make the AoE-toggle display on the screen in a similar way to the phrase "Standart" that appear on the screen? or in the chat, as simlar to Sheurons AoE-toggle in his prot-profile. I know its visible in PQInterface but having it in chat would be even better IMO.

----------


## Soapbox

> Allrightie, is it possible you make the AoE-toggle display on the screen in a similar way to the phrase "Standart" that appear on the screen? or in the chat, as simlar to Sheurons AoE-toggle in his prot-profile. I know its visible in PQInterface but having it in chat would be even better IMO.


The reason I prfer to use the addon to identify is using functions that effect chat or macros tend to effect FPS in raid environments. I will mess with it a bit but my purpose is to keep true to a very lightweight profile

----------


## blaythe

Really looking forward to fire profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay Soap if it would decrease the performance of the profile then Im fine with using PQInterface ^^

----------


## Soapbox

Fire Mage




I will be releasing a fire profile on my Free Profile page(here) in 2 weeks.

If you want access to it earlier, visit the elite profiles in my signature for details. It is raid ready and ready for download. Featuring new combustion logic as well as alter time.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Soap, the frost-profile has worked wonders for me so far. I really like it, Im pairing up with my gf and we're leveling our first horde chars from 85-90. Frostdk&Frostmage with perfect control ^^

----------


## Soapbox

> Soap, the frost-profile has worked wonders for me so far. I really like it, Im pairing up with my gf and we're leveling our first horde chars from 85-90. Frostdk&Frostmage with perfect control ^^


Nice, yea I love it. I updated the Donator Version today(you have access to this)
-Freeze is now on the Left Shift Key
-Added Deep freeze to the Left Alt Key
-Made some priority changes in the boss profile for more DPS

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice work! I used left shift to pause and Cone of Cold or Frost Nova if mobs got in melee range, but putting freeze with it seems better than just auto on mouseover I think.

----------


## beklyn

any frost mage build/glyph suggestions for your profile ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> any frost mage build/glyph suggestions for your profile ?


I copied the one from noxxic.com and it works just fine.

----------


## Soapbox

Any combo will work. It really depends on the encounter. Sometimes I go PoM, sometimes Scorch

sometimes I go invoke, sometims I go Absorbtion. the ONLY talent that isn't supported is temporal shield, because I have not found a situation hat it is actually better than ice barrier yet

----------


## chamberlaiy

link becouse don't have blood tap

----------


## Exeyle

Hey Soap,

I was thinking about buying the Demo profile but I seem to be having some trouble with the free version and other Demo profiles as well. While in rotation the bot will randomly stop casting and sit there until I reload UI or log in and out. This is similar to the problem i've had with the other demo profile's like Nova's. I've tried disabling all addons, updating the PQR client and profiles but nothing seems to work. The bot never stays in full rotation (on any of the profiles) longer than 1-2 minutes before stoping. Any idea what this could be or an idea to fix it? This is really the only thing holding me back from buying, I just don't wanna pay and have it not work on my machine...

Also I don't have an other problems with any other profile on any class.

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap,
> 
> I was thinking about buying the Demo profile but I seem to be having some trouble with the free version and other Demo profiles as well. While in rotation the bot will randomly stop casting and sit there until I reload UI or log in and out. This is similar to the problem i've had with the other demo profile's like Nova's. I've tried disabling all addons, updating the PQR client and profiles but nothing seems to work. The bot never stays in full rotation (on any of the profiles) longer than 1-2 minutes before stoping. Any idea what this could be or an idea to fix it? This is really the only thing holding me back from buying, I just don't wanna pay and have it not work on my machine...
> 
> Also I don't have an other problems with any other profile on any class.


From what Ive seen this only happens with certain players :/ I have never experienced it as well as others I know but I do know people that have the issue. I would try making sure your .net framework is up to date as well as PQR etc.. if my free one does it for you then the paid one most likely will as well.

Im sorry I have not found a fix for it, all the demo lock profile owners are dealing with this ATM. its hard trying to fix a error that we cannot reproduce though

----------


## Exeyle

Gotcha well ty for the quick reply ill check my .Net and see if that fixes it...if anything I hear you mage profiles are pretty beast lol

----------


## Denisska

Good profiles, it is a pity that I play the warrior)

----------


## Kinky

@Soapbox: .Net Framework has *nothing* to do with profiles randomly stopping. If it was issues with the framework, he wouldn't even be able to start PQR itself.  :Wink:  Just a heads up.

----------


## Soapbox

> @Soapbox: .Net Framework has *nothing* to do with profiles randomly stopping. If it was issues with the framework, he wouldn't even be able to start PQR itself.  Just a heads up.


Then what can it be if the issue varies from one user to another?

----------


## Kinky

@Soapbox: It's the way the rotation is coded, actually. I can almost promise you that not one person is using your profiles in the same way and it's probably a morphed spell that's messing up somewhere. (I noticed this on my Warlock, I could go for 10 minutes without seeing a stop while my alt would stop after a minute or two.) I'd suggest looking through the Morphed spells in the profiles and check them. =)

----------


## aLorzy91

Is Evocation manual for the frost spec if specc'd into Invocation?

----------


## Soapbox

> Is Evocation manual for the frost spec if specc'd into Invocation?


Yes, you can also force it with left control

----------


## Soapbox

Big changes Made to fire.I have included a extra rotation: Fire Boss Manual

What this does is leaves the PoM+alter time combo and combustion in the hands of the user.

This allows you to determine when the best time youcan use these abilities for a huge combustion tick. For the player that wants even more of a edge this will be what you're looking for. I will be releasing a video today demonstrating it, absolutely amazing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sounds awesome! Havent been able to play my mage lately, but I'll level some more and test the frost more properly tonight!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vorn10

@Soap
Profile sometimes doesnt use proc of "Starsurge". Proc is up and it uses sunfire, moonfire and wrath.

----------


## Hordeglider

I'm experiencing the sudden stop issue on the demo lock profile donator version. Tried on two separate comps and seeing the same. The rotation will just stop and my UI locked up and can't cast any spell manually. Tried /console reloadui but doesn't work until I either out of the instance or alt-f4. Very strange and it happens randomly. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Soapbox

A lot of Demo profiles are experiencing the issue. I will be pushing a update shortly. I will post when it has been sent.

----------


## Soapbox

> @Soap
> Profile sometimes doesnt use proc of "Starsurge". Proc is up and it uses sunfire, moonfire and wrath.


The proc does not fall off does it? It falls under DoTs on priority so if dots need refreshed it will do that. and if it is casting more than 1 wrath iw ould be concerned. odds are that one wrath it casts is already queued before it identifies the shooting stars buff

----------


## Soapbox

Updates went out to the Demo today in hopes to fix the freezing issues you guys are having. I have tried everything in regards to chaging glyphs and talents and I just can't reproduce it. So im taking shots in the dark right now.

If the issue persists please give the following information. (make sure you update from the SVN or use V1.7 before reporting issues).

All Glyphs
Level
Talents Selected
Pet Selected
Current Mana/HP
Current Demonic Fury
Spell being casted at time of lock up

----------


## Soapbox

For future class releases I will also be using my signature link to keep everyone posted on my current work.

----------


## tek.crx

Just sent some cash for the Fire profile, looked pretty good in the video

Quick question, in the unlikely event that 5.1 kills fire, as the pyroblast nerf looks pretty bad, will you show some love for the fire peeps in way of a discount/transfer to frost?

Also, is there documentation included? ie important keybinds, glyphs, things to consider, etc? 

Thanks

----------


## mrkebo

Pretty sure they pulled the pyroblast change back. And it wont be going live.

----------


## Soapbox

> Just sent some cash for the Fire profile, looked pretty good in the video
> 
> Quick question, in the unlikely event that 5.1 kills fire, as the pyroblast nerf looks pretty bad, will you show some love for the fire peeps in way of a discount/transfer to frost?
> 
> Also, is there documentation included? ie important keybinds, glyphs, things to consider, etc? 
> 
> Thanks


When you open PQR and load the profile it will have a caution icon next to the profile which has keybind details etc for each profile. As for 5.1.. Fire will be fine and I will continue to support it. Last I checked pyroblast changes will not be making live.

----------


## Blade33

Public profiles were great, just donated for fire, really keen to start testing.

+rep (only have 1 left, so gonna have to deal with 1 for the day :P)

----------


## Narcissa06

Hi, i like your firemage video. Please, where can download the profile?

----------


## vorn10

> The proc does not fall off does it? It falls under DoTs on priority so if dots need refreshed it will do that. and if it is casting more than 1 wrath iw ould be concerned. odds are that one wrath it casts is already queued before it identifies the shooting stars buff


Nope. Lets say dots are up, surge proc and it casting wraths, when proc falls off it starts cast "normal" starsurge. It happen sometimes. And isnt it better to cast every proc of starsurge even over mouseover dotting? I think i in 6-7 mins of fight losing some starsurge proces.
Second issue is when i got target and mouseover big pack of mobs and hold left shitf for AoE it broking sometimes my aoe and cast dot then again hurricane again stop, dot, hurricane stop, dot etc. Sometimes casting one wrath, using hurricane for time of GCD and again cast wrath.

----------


## Ninjaderp

vorn10 sure you updated through the svn to latest version or is it the free version you use? Because I dont have a problem with starsurges that I recall of, I can check it out though just to see. And the problem with hurricane, try not to mouseover any mobs when you do it and it shouldnt be any problem. Again havent noticed if it breaks if you do mouseover an enemy mob so I'll check that out as well.

----------


## vorn10

@Ninjaderp Yeah iam using pay version, rev 7. Hurricane not always breaks, didnt notice exactly moments when it happens. Will check in LFR. Starsurges proces i think sometines arent used, cuz it casting wraths instead of instant starsurge.
Iam talking about proc over mouseover dots cuz sometimes there are many targets and spell effect when i will not see i got proc (maybe should use some kind of addon) when i realise that i moving mouse to edge of screen and then it cast proc over dots.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright we'll see when Soap gets online if he can recreate the problem himself and find a solution, Im botting mining 1-525 now so Im "busy" lol.

----------


## Soapbox

Update from most current revision. You should no longet be having issues with starsurge priority as well as wasted shooting stars procs  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Saw the mail-notification about this update, will re-svn asap. Looking forward to play my mage tonight, have to wait for my gf as we both level together. (ugh I just wanna play and use your frost/fire-profiles lol) Guess I'll bookmark your wordpress as well now, looking good!

----------


## Gabbz

Some constructive criticism regarding Frost mage [Public]
The Mage bombs are to high on prio and arnt checking for AT buff. For example if i use AT it will cast Bombs before it FFB and IceLance.
Frozen Orb is also to high up in Prio and should be cast if not moving and if 1 or less FoFstacks is on target. There is also a PQR function that will check if you are facing your target, might want to implement that. It might be buggy on Elegon so check that out first

PoM Should be casted just before you activate Alter Time so you can get 2 PoM casted spells. If Alter Time is on CD then use PoM if its cd is ready when Alter Time is.

Frostbolt Debuff (2) is a nice feature BUT check if its a boss target first or a TimeToDie function. Many Bossfights has adds etc with low HP then its not worth if to cast frostbolts until you have 3 stacks. Atm there isnt any checks if FoF or BrainFreeze is 2 sec less on target so basically the frostbold debuff will cast even if them stacks will run out before frost bolt have 3 stacks up.

Pet Freeze is to low in prio imho. You have it after all moving for example. Best way to move is to cast Pet Freeze and when you run you will have FoF up to cast insta Ice Lances.

All this is just my 2 cents and maybe you have that implemented in the donation profile.
But take it or leave it and keep up the good work on public releases !!

----------


## Soapbox

> Some constructive criticism regarding Frost mage [Public]
> The Mage bombs are to high on prio and arnt checking for AT buff. For example if i use AT it will cast Bombs before it FFB and IceLance.
> Frozen Orb is also to high up in Prio and should be cast if not moving and if 1 or less FoFstacks is on target. There is also a PQR function that will check if you are facing your target, might want to implement that. It might be buggy on Elegon so check that out first
> 
> PoM Should be casted just before you activate Alter Time so you can get 2 PoM casted spells. If Alter Time is on CD then use PoM if its cd is ready when Alter Time is.
> 
> Frostbolt Debuff (2) is a nice feature BUT check if its a boss target first or a TimeToDie function. Many Bossfights has adds etc with low HP then its not worth if to cast frostbolts until you have 3 stacks. Atm there isnt any checks if FoF or BrainFreeze is 2 sec less on target so basically the frostbold debuff will cast even if them stacks will run out before frost bolt have 3 stacks up.
> 
> Pet Freeze is to low in prio imho. You have it after all moving for example. Best way to move is to cast Pet Freeze and when you run you will have FoF up to cast insta Ice Lances.
> ...


You identified everything I have changed and not pushed public(the SVN version has all of these) first one I noticed was the bomb during AT issue, I made sure to fix that.
Alter time with frost has 3 different phases which are checked during the icy veins buff. If it sees 2 FOF procs and FFB, it will activate it if icy veins has 10 seconds left and only 1 FofF and FFB otherwise it will activate no matter what at 6 seconds left on icy veins. I have the PoM logic in my fire profile, just need to convert it over to frost. 

I moved freeze down because I was having issues with it. I wanted it to cast it on my mouseover location IF I had a target, instead of just period. I fixed that and pushed it to the SVN.

I will update my public profiles today.

----------


## Gabbz

> I have the PoM logic in my fire profile, just need to convert it over to frost.


Dont use PoM in a fire script. It works nice when you badly geared but when you getting high crits PoM during AT is a DPS loss.

----------


## Soapbox

> Dont use PoM in a fire script. It works nice when you badly geared but when you getting high crits PoM during AT is a DPS loss.


It has a toggle (since a lot of people including myself aren't in the best gear) mage was a alt but I've chosen to make it my main because IMO WW monk is dull as all hell

Though how would a instant pyro in any situation result in a DPS loss if pyroblast! Buffs are always used before the POM buff?

----------


## Gabbz

> Though how would a instant pyro in any situation result in a DPS loss if pyroblast! Buffs are always used before the POM buff?


A pyroblast Procc gives Instant Pyroblast with 25% more damage where a PoM Pyroblast dont. When you get better gear its not uncommon you get 3-4 insta pyroblast when using AT. And ignite bank are just 4 sec. So just from that it can be a dps loss and if you then count in scorch is much you better for moving PoM doesnt look that great. But tbh in the end its about luck.

----------


## Soapbox

> A pyroblast Procc gives Instant Pyroblast with 25% more damage where a PoM Pyroblast dont. When you get better gear its not uncommon you get 3-4 insta pyroblast when using AT. And ignite bank are just 4 sec. So just from that it can be a dps loss and if you then count in scorch is much you better for moving PoM doesnt look that great. But tbh in the end its about luck.


I agree 100% on luck. even at 99% crit i feel like I would not get crits so offten lol. stupid RNG.

I am a huge fan of scorch as well, i have support for both in there since depending on the situation i will switch between the two

----------


## Soapbox

Made Changes to the Frost Profile(Elite) version to include:

Ice Block
Incanter's Ward
Better PoM Usage
Ice Barrier Pre-combat
Deep Freeze and improved Ice lance logic.

I will apply all applicable changes to the free version tomorrow

----------


## XGamerX

Make uh dk!!!

----------


## Soapbox

> Make uh dk!!!


Working my way to it :Smile: 

Next up is BM hunter but I will not be releasing any more profiles until 5.1 hits. 

When 5.1 hits i will make sure all of my current profiles(donator And free) are working as they should before I release the next profile. It is only me working on them spin would prefer to have 1-3 solid products than 5 half functioning ones.

I assure you i will eventually get to unholy DKs. If you would like, you can follow me on the link in my sig and be notified when I release a new profile.


I would like to thank everyone for the valuable feedback and support with the current profiles. It is my obligation to you to ensure you have the best possible rotations and it is your feedback that gets it there ( as I'm not always right :P).

----------


## Ninjaderp

I agree with Soap, better focus on quality than quantity since he's only one person. Everybody using his profiles should +rep him as much as possible, free/elite.

----------


## Soapbox

A few DPS meters from my Fire profile. Spirit Kings in MSV, 3rd and 6th boss in LFR HoF

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh looks promising, whats your ilvl with your mage? I havent touched my mage for a while, awaiting my girlfriend when she wants to level her dk so we can do it together -_-

----------


## Soapbox

> Oh looks promising, whats your ilvl with your mage? I havent touched my mage for a while, awaiting my girlfriend when she wants to level her dk so we can do it together -_-


467 at the time of those

473 now

----------


## Gabbz

i did 146K 10 days ago on Amber-Shaper Un'sok . We missed the exploit by 1 day :/
But i have much better gear then you so im eagerly waiting for the public release to compare numbers.  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

> i did 146K 10 days ago on Amber-Shaper Un'sok . We missed the exploit by 1 day :/
> But i have much better gear then you so im eagerly waiting for the public release to compare numbers.


should do more than that :P

amber-shaper is just alysrazor 2.0

----------


## HeathGT

Soap, I'm using the Demo v1.7 profile. How does the focus dotting and mouseover dotting work exactly? Are there any keybinds that do extra things the profile doesn't automatically do? If so, which keys are they and what do they do? I can't find any info about this and the "notes" doesn't specify which if any keys do what.

Also, should I be using this with "Require combat to Execute Rotation" enabled or disabled?

Thanks for the great profile!

----------


## Blehbot

So no Hunter till 5.1?

----------


## Soapbox

No keybind needed, if you set a target as a focus it will do it on its own based on priority. Same goes with mouseover, simply put your mouse over a target and it will DoT it based on priority. If the dot is present and has over a certain time left on it it won't keep dotting

----------


## eggman689

Would be willing to pay for a good ele shaman profile! Should definitely be one of the easier ones to make.  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

> Would be willing to pay for a good ele shaman profile! Should definitely be one of the easier ones to make.


I will be releasing one shortly. By the end of the week.Full talent support as well as AoE,Trash and Boss rotations.(to include proper magma totem and searing totem usage)

I will be releasing a video of it tonight, bear in mind my shaman is in full 450 ele PVP gear so don't expect huge numbers. Watch the rotation :P

----------


## ace99ro

you should really do a Monk Mistweaver profile , i would pay nice money for a top tier one , monks are topping wol on healing on every single fight , a shame nobody can provide a good profile on this class

----------


## Soapbox

Due to the amount of requests I have received for Elemental Shaman I moved it up on my list of priorities and am proud to present 

Elemental Shaman!

Currently only available to donators, I will work on a the framework for a lightweight version to post for free users. This holiday I will also be updating all free versions to be 5.1 compatible so you do not have to wait when the patch hits. 

Click the link in my Signature for the new Elemental Shaman Profile

----------


## HeathGT

Should I use the Demo profile with "Require combat to Execute Rotation" enabled or disabled?
It seems to work the same either way.

What is the best way to initiate the rotation? I usually just set my pet to start attacking and the rotation will start.

----------


## Soapbox

> Should I use the Demo profile with "Require combat to Execute Rotation" enabled or disabled?
> It seems to work the same either way.
> 
> What is the best way to initiate the rotation? I usually just set my pet to start attacking and the rotation will start.


Either way it will function the same. It won't start attack unless you're in combat it you initiate combat. 

I start combat with curse of the elements

----------


## ManUtd1

i would like to buy fire mage profile but want details sent to an address that is not my paypal one as i have lost that password and am finding it hard to get back how possible is this

----------


## Soapbox

Got a report of world 6th on Feng with Soapbox fire  :Smile: 

Added to frost and fire Donator versions:

Living Bomb/Nether Tempest on focus Target
Ice Block Activation and canceling for key debuffs
Spellsteal support

----------


## Ninjaderp

Great news, saw the update just now when I OCD-svn-updated ;-D

----------


## Soapbox

> Great news, saw the update just now when I OCD-svn-updated ;-D


Clear inbox please  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

And inbox is cleared!

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Got a report of world 6th on Feng with Soapbox fire 
> 
> Added to frost and fire Donator versions:
> 
> Living Bomb/Nether Tempest on focus Target
> Ice Block Activation and canceling for key debuffs
> Spellsteal support


ive also ranked, keep up the good work

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

It seems to miscast immolate on my main target when it should really be casting it on the focus target. When I have no focus target, all is well.

----------


## Soapbox

> It seems to miscast immolate on my main target when it should really be casting it on the focus target. When I have no focus target, all is well.


Free version or Donator?

----------


## Soapbox

I ask this because I don't have immolate(at focus) support in either of the 2. the only thing is that it will cast havoc in certain situations when havoc is up. 

there is no focus immolate support though

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Oh that's why. In that case, I humbly request that you add focus support.

----------


## Soapbox

> Oh that's why. In that case, I humbly request that you add focus support.


working on it  :Smile: 

Immolate is VERY touchy with the morphing from fire and brimstone. I will have on released soon

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

It also deselects my current target when I hold shift for rain of fire.

I would also like to make 2 more suggestions for destro:

-Support kil'jaeden's cunning (if this is done on elite version nevermind)
-Change default demon soul popping to 4 shards instead of 3, and tell players to glyph for Burning Embers. This way, we get 4 DS'ed chaos bolts instead of 3.

----------


## Soapbox

> It also deselects my current target when I hold shift for rain of fire.
> 
> I would also like to make 2 more suggestions for destro:
> 
> -Support kil'jaeden's cunning (if this is done on elite version nevermind)
> -Change default demon soul popping to 4 shards instead of 3, and tell players to glyph for Burning Embers. This way, we get 4 DS'ed chaos bolts instead of 3.


Ill make it adapt to if they glyph or not, that change is coming in 5.1 as well as KJs cunning

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Halfway through (normally boss fights) my UI starts to be unresponsive and I can't use any spells.

I have disabled all addons etc and it still doesn't work; so this leads me to the suspicion that it could be PQR and your 'Demonology Boss' profile Soapbox

Do you know why it could be doing this?

(ps: not having a go, just getting frustrated at only being able to do dps for like 30 secs on a boss -_-)

----------


## Soapbox

> Halfway through (normally boss fights) my UI starts to be unresponsive and I can't use any spells.
> 
> I have disabled all addons etc and it still doesn't work; so this leads me to the suspicion that it could be PQR and your 'Demonology Boss' profile Soapbox
> 
> Do you know why it could be doing this?
> 
> (ps: not having a go, just getting frustrated at only being able to do dps for like 30 secs on a boss -_-)


Was hoping this was resolved : /

It is the Demonology profile. This is the ONLY class that has this issue, the problem is i have been unable to reproduce it as it seems to only be certain users that have the problem. I cleared 6/6 MSV, 3/6 HoF and all LFR raids last night as demo, as I do every week...

Could you tell me what talents and glyphs you are using? And what the last spell it was trying to cast was(assuming youre using PQinterface).
-Current Demonic Fury
-Current HP
-Current Mana

----------


## Soapbox

All Donators that are having this issue and provide me the following info at the time of the freeze will be granted access to another donator profile of their choice.

I am working to resolve this but it is very hard when often the only feedback i get is when something isnt working, and even then i don't get enough info to identify the cause. But I will not leave you with a product that I feel isn't performing as it should, which in the case of Demonology for some users, it isnt. So via PM provide me with the following info:

Current Casted Spell at time of the lock up
Current HP
Current Mana
Current Demonic Fury
All Talents
All Glyphs

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Deleted and re-downloaded and will try again mate; but really good customer support, cheers, also this profile has been spot on apart from that. Topping every raid group in 470 gear.

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Check PMs mate

----------


## Soapbox

Made some changes to Frost and Fire Major cooldown usage. I will push all updates to free versions this weekend. All changes currently available for buyer versions in their SVN, so please update to current SVN revisions.

----------


## Oreeoo

Can these profiles auto target enemies/cast spells on them? if yes please let me know and also if you got a direct link I can place inside the PQR profile editor to download directly please let me know.

----------


## Soapbox

> Can these profiles auto target enemies/cast spells on them? if yes please let me know and also if you got a direct link I can place inside the PQR profile editor to download directly please let me know.


They do not, you will have to manually select targets. I do not currently have a direct download feature due to security of non-free profiles

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Just a little niggle, on the Destro profile is it intended to try and summon an Observer every time I land from flying?

----------


## Rezlol

Which addon are you using to show your Mage's buffs?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Rezlol - Looks like he's using TellMeWhen.

----------


## Soapbox

> Just a little niggle, on the Destro profile is it intended to try and summon an Observer every time I land from flying?


If you don't have a pet it will summon it pre-combat based on talents. If it just the delay from when u land to when your pet appears it should stop itself

----------


## Soapbox

Demonology SVN users that experience freezes. Please update from SVN, shoot me a PM if you still have them.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just saw the update and re-svn'd. Only encountered the issue one time before on a dummy but I'll check that again now just in case. 

Edit: Nah still locks up after some time on the dummy. I dont care as it doesnt do it yet in dungeons/raids.

I can link my armory if you want, but masked armory have issues atm.

----------


## Soapbox

> Just saw the update and re-svn'd. Only encountered the issue one time before on a dummy but I'll check that again now just in case. 
> 
> Edit: Nah still locks up after some time on the dummy. I dont care as it doesnt do it yet in dungeons/raids.
> 
> I can link my armory if you want, but masked armory have issues atm.


its fine don't worry about it. Some say they have fixed the issue with it, like Nova etc. can you try theirs and report back on it? Im at my wits end on it, all morph spells are accurate etc, and it has never happened to me and some others so i can't see how its doing it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, hold on a sec I'll try out Nova's demo and see if it works longer. Hmm, didnt seem to have any downtime on the dummy at all.

Edit: Damn, ran a heroic with my gf and found that your demo-profile locked up on a trash-pack. Shado-Pan Monastery, that pack just before the teleporting boss that shoots beams at you. I think it hung up on Soul Shatter, is what was the last used spell in PQInterface anyway.

----------


## Soapbox

> Allright, hold on a sec I'll try out Nova's demo and see if it works longer. Hmm, didnt seem to have any downtime on the dummy at all.
> 
> Edit: Damn, ran a heroic with my gf and found that your demo-profile locked up on a trash-pack. Shado-Pan Monastery, that pack just before the teleporting boss that shoots beams at you. I think it hung up on Soul Shatter, is what was the last used spell in PQInterface anyway.



the only profile that does it is demo, so yea. and its not a particular spell since ive heard reports of it happening with: soul shatter, soul fire, shadow bolt, touch of chaos etc..Im just going to completely rebuild it.

----------


## Hordeglider

I've downloaded the latest donated demo lock version and it still freezes randomly. Hope to see the fix soon. Thanks.

----------


## Soapbox

> I've downloaded the latest donated demo lock version and it still freezes randomly. Hope to see the fix soon. Thanks.


Please PM me with errors as to not bump the thread with the same known issue. I am working on a fix, for donators you will be compensated if you are having issues.

----------


## chaos17

I've no problem with your demo public profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im gonna try out demo some more in dungeons, hope I dont get any more stops because its stupendously fun to use ^^

----------


## Soapbox

> Im gonna try out demo some more in dungeons, hope I dont get any more stops because its stupendously fun to use ^^


It probably will. I have removed it from my webpage and am compensating all buyers that encountered the issue until i can find a solution for it. Like i said, its just so difficult to find it when I can not re-produce it myself

----------


## Ninjaderp

IDK how I could help you resolve it, could probably try make a video of me running a dungeon with pqinterface window up.

----------


## Soapbox

> IDK how I could help you resolve it, could probably try make a video of me running a dungeon with pqinterface window up.


That would help

----------


## Gabbz

have you tried the new PQR ?

----------


## Soapbox

> have you tried the new PQR ?


I'm using it, though I don't know if it would be the fix to the problem. The main thing that stumps me is that I don't have issues with it, as well as a few others. It isn't related to talents or glyphs either

----------


## Ninjaderp

I'll get back to you later with a frapsed video Soap, I'll probably send you the link in pm.

----------


## Arria88

I'll be one of the people waiting for the Lock Demo Profile. None have worked for me so far. Even the new Nova one from SVN buffs/summons minion, but then does nothing.

Thank you for your hard work!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Arria you sure you're using the latest svn'ed version of Nova demonology? Because I have no problem at all with it. Make sure you place their data-files in the data-folder too.

----------


## Arria88

This is the LUA error popping up ninja (Their data is in the data folder)



Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/23/12 16:04:08
Count: 7410
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local PQ_Service = PQ_Service ..."]:25: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 261
(*temporary) = "spell"

Current Spells/Glyphs

Soul Leech
Mortal Coil
Dark Bargain
Burning Rush
Grimoire of Supremacy
Kil'jaeden's Cunning

Healthstone
Soulstone
Imp Swarm
Shadow Bolt
Soulwell
Eye of Kilrogg

----------


## Kinkeh

> This is the LUA error popping up ninja (Their data is in the data folder)
> 
> 
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 11/23/12 16:04:08
> Count: 7410
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> ...


Use grimoire of service (better anyways) and Archimonde's vengeance(also better, cast reduction as demo is not good at all right now). Works fine for me, have used it in multiple instance clears with no problems. Though let's not derail soapbox's thread and move any issues with other people's profiles to their threads.

----------


## Soapbox

Please Update Demo from SVN, hopefully fixed, again I won't know until I hear back from you guys

----------


## Arria88

> Use grimoire of service (better anyways) and Archimonde's vengeance(also better, cast reduction as demo is not good at all right now). Works fine for me, have used it in multiple instance clears with no problems. Though let's not derail soapbox's thread and move any issues with other people's profiles to their threads.


Thank you that worked.

----------


## Arria88

> Please Update Demo from SVN, hopefully fixed, again I won't know until I hear back from you guys


 :Big Grin:  Will try it now and let you know

----------


## Soapbox

Okay Demo Warlock SVN members.. Update to Rev 17.. Should no longer have freezing

----------


## Raakz

any plans for a shadow Priest Profile?

----------


## Soapbox

> any plans for a shadow Priest Profile?


Yes actually. Most likely after I finish BM.

Just added KJs Cunning Support to the SVN Demo profile(although come 5.1 it wont be needed)

----------


## fluxflux

yeahh thats sound iss nice

----------


## Ninjaderp

Any specific encounters you recommend the KJ'C-talent, Soap?

----------


## Soapbox

> Any specific encounters you recommend the KJ'C-talent, Soap?


I really can't think of any. As I always pre-plan movement. in 5.1 when it will be constant without the cast time penalty I can see it being a staple, but for now, not so much.

If you feel you are having to move a lot go ahead and talent it, it might be to your bennifit

----------


## odano1988

saw you added ele sham on your site for donation. Is there a video showing it in action?

----------


## Ninjaderp

odano1988 here ya go: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2591892 ([PQR] Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles)

----------


## odano1988

ty sir. appreciate you.

----------


## Soapbox

I will be having a customer appreciation day soon as well as for Christmas I will be giving all donations to a non-profit charity. Any ideas in mind for the charity?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice idea! First thing that crosses my mind is Save the Children but Iam sure there's other good examples as well.

----------


## Blade33

Great idea buddy. rocking two profiles already, might fill in the gaps if that idea comes around. Moar rep spreading for the PQR contributors.

----------


## Waffle

Very generous of you to be giving proceeds to charity. Perhaps Child's Play would also be a good option.

Child's Play


Edit: I'll have to buy the Ele Sham when that comes around since its the only one I'm not using currently  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

On my way home from a 1 day vacation.

I will be updating all free profiles today.

I will also include synapse springs to the profiles.

Still working on BM, I anticipated releasing if by now but just trying out the best way for cooldown usage to be controled(which abilities to tie into a keypress and which ones not to).
So give me a few more days on it

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear, I could always ask my girlfriend if I could borrow her hunter for testing the BM-profile for you. She's 487 ilvl I believe.

----------


## failroad

How is this allowed but my feral thread gets closed? Its the same thing.

----------


## firepong

> How is this allowed but my feral thread gets closed? Its the same thing.


Because hes not advertising anything in this thread. He's got a new thread for that, which this thread is linking to. As well as his signature, which isn't breaking any rules I don't think. His signature could be a tad to big, not positive.

EDIT* Do have to say though, I don't see any links for the free profiles. All I see is advertising for the Donated versions hmm >.>

----------


## Soapbox

Yea I mentioned that. This post is where i release my free profiles. there my be discussion about the _other_ profiles i provide, but all it is is feedback that contributes to all profiles i released. With that being said  :Big Grin:  I have updated Demonology on both sides of the board. Harvest Life is now included as well as a few other things(to include the fix to glyph of shadow bolt..sneaky little booger) so no longer should there be freezing issues!

----------


## madturk

Is there a public fire mage profile?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> EDIT* Do have to say though, I don't see any links for the free profiles. All I see is advertising for the Donated versions hmm >.>


They are in the first post. He hasn't released Fire Mage public yet though. At the moment there are still 4 free profiles.

----------


## Soapbox

> They are in the first post. He hasn't released Fire Mage public yet though. At the moment there are still 4 free profiles.


he meant failroads post. I think atleast as its hard to miss the attached profiles in my first post

----------


## Rezlol

On your Free Frost Mage PvE profile, Left Shift for Rune of Power doesn't seem to work for me. I don't know if it's a problem with or with the profile, just thought I'd like you know!

----------


## Gabbz

> How is this allowed but my feral thread gets closed? Its the same thing.


I think that using signatures for the links are ok but not threads with links to paid profiles

----------


## Gabbz

> Is there a public fire mage profile?


I have one in my signature and mentally should post 1 soon

----------


## Soapbox

> On your Free Frost Mage PvE profile, Left Shift for Rune of Power doesn't seem to work for me. I don't know if it's a problem with or with the profile, just thought I'd like you know!


It's left control, but i dont have it in the free profile

----------


## odano1988

just waiting on you just sent for the ele so we'll test this out tonight.

----------


## Waffle

Hey Soap, on the Fire Elite profile what would I have to change in the evocate script to stop it from being automatic?

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap, on the Fire Elite profile what would I have to change in the evocate script to stop it from being automatic?


Take these 3 out of the rotation(assuming you mean in combat, if you mean out of combat just update from SVN, i changed it):
Evocate
Invoke Living Bomb
Invoke Nether Tempest
Invoke Frost Bomb

----------


## sportplayer2k

i was waiting 2 days for a reply to this so i will copy and paste it again "can you make it so the elite fire mage profile doesnt cast and cancel iceblock instantly. Sometimes I want to stay in iceblock until healed(or to avoid damage) and not come out instantly. Also add horde racials, troll berserker, orc buff etc"

----------


## mrkebo

Your inbox is full soap I tried Pm'n you about access to the svn after payment.I was fine up until today and now im no longer part of it.

----------


## Mavmins

Jut got the destro elite one thanks and it works great for me so far. I was just wondering about AoE though, maybe im missing something but I didnt see any kind of AoE rotation except for the Left Shift for rain of fire ?

----------


## fluxflux

Patch 5.1 iss coming iss your combustion than up to date?

----------


## Soapbox

Inbox is cleared, PM me mrkebo, its happened before, weird.

I will fix ice block tonight

Combustion will be ready as soon as 5.1 comes ill push the update.

Use the AoE toggle for the "cleave fire and brimstone" rotation, other than that yes just rain of fire. Your mana is not best used with anything else

----------


## Gabbz

> Patch 5.1 iss coming iss your combustion than up to date?


Nothing happens with combustion that changes anything really

----------


## Soapbox

> Nothing happens with combustion that changes anything really


Just removing the pyroblast dot check if you have one. Although 99% of the time it will be on tere anyways

----------


## Gabbz

> Just removing the pyroblast dot check if you have one. Although 99% of the time it will be on tere anyways


aye, im not using 1 in my script cause if ignite is high its because of a pyroblast critted and thus always dot on high ignite

----------


## Soapbox

All Profiles are updated for 5.1 (SVN Versions). Make sure you update from SVN

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome, svning all my folders then. And here's another 2 +rep for you Soap, finally got it off cd.

----------


## Soapbox

Successful night in MSV as fire. Ranked #7 in the world on Garaj at 377ilvl(with spirit gloves and ring LOL). going to work on Beast Mastery some. Hope to release it this weekend.

----------


## sportplayer2k

grats! can you add horde racials to stack with combustion (using glyph of combustion)

----------


## Soapbox

> grats! can you add horde racials to stack with combustion (using glyph of combustion)


i meant to do this. I switched them to PoM and dont remember why.

tomorrow i will have horde racials in combustion(though if you are on a foreign client you will need to go in and change the name)

----------


## Mavmins

Is there some way to have a visual queue of turning fire and brimstone rotation on/off with the ctrl toggle ?
I always forget and sometimes end up dropping embers because of it.

profile works great btw !

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there some way to have a visual queue of turning fire and brimstone rotation on/off with the ctrl toggle ?
> I always forget and sometimes end up dropping embers because of it.
> 
> profile works great btw !


Yes, use the addon PQInterface it shows the toggle inside there.

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## Waffle

Hey Soap, been using your Fire profile for a few days, and just got a top 10 parse on Heroic Blade Lord, but have a quick question. Sometimes it is using Combustion at a really low ignite point and giving me 7-15k Combust ticks as opposed to its usual higher numbers, is there a way for me to manually raise the Ignite threshold that it needs to reach before casting Combustion?

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap, been using your Fire profile for a few days, and just got a top 10 parse on Heroic Blade Lord, but have a quick question. Sometimes it is using Combustion at a really low ignite point and giving me 7-15k Combust ticks as opposed to its usual higher numbers, is there a way for me to manually raise the Ignite threshold that it needs to reach before casting Combustion?


You sure can and I will PM you how this afternoon, also, you could alternatively use the "fire Boss Manual" rotation that is included and use left shift to manually combust at a number you feel are satisfactory.(only way unless someone has a secret that I don't and is able to crate a perfect combustion calculator that can think like you and combust when you would).

----------


## Gabbz

> Successful night in MSV as fire. Ranked #7 in the world on Garaj at 377ilvl(with spirit gloves and ring LOL). going to work on Beast Mastery some. Hope to release it this weekend.


I thinner garajal is ****ed for rankings cause of the spiritworld.
If you log yourself then you always win the meters.

Cause even if the script is imba (and i bet it is) you cant rank with lvl 377 gear.
Feng and spirit kings are better for comparement

----------


## Gabbz

> You sure can and I will PM you how this afternoon, also, you could alternatively use the "fire Boss Manual" rotation that is included and use left shift to manually combust at a number you feel are satisfactory.(only way unless someone has a secret that I don't and is able to crate a perfect combustion calculator that can think like you and combust when you would).


tried to respond my iPhone but the spelling program ****ed that up..

There is no solution to combustion just different ways to handle it. You cant use a threashold cause then you might miss out on a whole combustion at the end cause you need to factor in the lenght of the fight. And you cant ignore a threshold cause then you can get combustion that is so low its not worth it. The only thing you should consider always is the ignite bank tbh rest is up to the caster. Im using a toggle when i should combust but let PQR decide the casting. I think thats the best way to handle it

----------


## Soapbox

> I thinner garajal is ****ed for rankings cause of the spiritworld.
> If you log yourself then you always win the meters.
> 
> Cause even if the script is imba (and i bet it is) you cant rank with lvl 377 gear.
> Feng and spirit kings are better for comparement


Didn't log myself, guild logs. 

WoL is fine with reporting as you are still compared with the top ranked on the fight, it's not like recount. Since you are still compared with everyone outside of the raid you were in it doesent matter.

Also, I ranked on feng and Elegon, top 25 on Elegon don't remember feng off the top of my head, didn't mention as rank 6 is worth mentioning IMO, but since you brought it up  :Smile:

----------


## front243

I have a problem with the fire mage profile. I have the latest version from SVN. The problems is that it repeatedly tries to create a mana gem even if I already have one in my bags.

edit: I should mention my mage is level 85 in case there is a difference.

----------


## Soapbox

That's why.  :Smile:  these are raiding profiles for level 90.

To bypass this for lower levels just go into rotation editor and move create mana gem from the right column to the left

----------


## lostwalker

Is there an Svn for the free profiles?

----------


## Soapbox

> Is there an Svn for the free profiles?


Not currently. They can be downloaded from my first post in this thread, I will also start putting change notes

----------


## Soapbox

BM should be ready this weekend, I will also be releasing Enhancement Shaman.

Looking for feedback from you guys on what DPS class/spec to work next

----------


## booisback

> bm should be ready this weekend, i will also be releasing enhancement shaman.
> 
> Looking for feedback from you guys on what dps class/spec to work next


elemental shaman

----------


## sportplayer2k

sometimes i get really low combustions. does it not check threshold and just use it asap

----------


## Ninjaderp

> elemental shaman


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2591892 ([PQR] Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles)
there ya go mate!

----------


## lantus

> BM should be ready this weekend, I will also be releasing Enhancement Shaman.
> 
> Looking for feedback from you guys on what DPS class/spec to work next


How about some healing love instead of dps  :Smile:  ? Proper working healing profiles are really lacking in the community  :Frown:

----------


## Soapbox

> sometimes i get really low combustions. does it not check threshold and just use it asap


Welcome to combustion calculators. Ill PM you a way to set your own threshold, how I have it set is t check a multiple of your spell power vs ignite damage

----------


## Soapbox

> How about some healing love instead of dps  ? Proper working healing profiles are really lacking in the community


I don't heal, I only release profiles that I can practically test in a raid environment

----------


## blaythe

Waiting for the free version of fire to be released for comparison vs other profiles before potentially making a purchase. EtA?

----------


## Soapbox

> Waiting for the free version of fire to be released for comparison vs other profiles before potentially making a purchase. EtA?


erm. I have multiple versions of my Fire mage I will release modified free version of my Beginner tonight.

Boss Rotations:
Beginner: Handles Combustion and Alter Time Automatically, Cumbust is based off of a spell power vs ignite multiplier
Advanced: Handles Combustion and Alter Time Automatically, Cobust is based off of a threshold value that you manually input
Expert: Combust and Alter Time with hotkeys, this allows for the HUGE combustion ticks, lets you decide the best time to combust(staking with trinkets, external haste effects etc). It will Execute the whole Alter Time rotation when pressed.

All of these include the Opener rotation. 10 second opener with Invoke, 5 second opener without

----------


## Soapbox

HUGE Updated to fire. Paid users update from SVN to Rev: 21

-Added More Rotations
-Beginner: For auto combustion/alter time
-Advanced: Auto combustion/alter time based on threshold(default 20k ignite)
-Expert: Manual Usage of Combustion and Alter Time Rotation(Huge numbers)
-Glyph of Combustion Support
-Glyph of Frostfire Bolt Support
-Included the Opener rotation I personally use (hold shift when OOC to start)
-Cleaned up a lot of Code 

Free Users: A free version of my fire profile is now available for download on the first post of this thread. Enjoy

----------


## sportplayer2k

auto evocation after buff expires not working for me

edit: mage seemed to get a ninja nerf on ignite damage

----------


## voilet

I'd love too see a strong survival profile, similar to sheuron's of 4.3, but looking forward to the BM one

----------


## blaythe

Fairly large Fire nerf went out tonight. 50% combustion nerf and a critical mass nerf also, putting fire inline with other specs.

----------


## Soapbox

> auto evocation after buff expires not working for me
> 
> edit: mage seemed to get a ninja nerf on ignite damage


I removed it, in the end it just isn't practical so I just left the left control override for it so you use it based on movement


Fire nerf sucks, but a nerf was needed. To combustion? No. That means with good rng we are in line with other classes, it will just make fights with bad RNG that much more embarrassing

----------


## crazor1

arcane profile?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

> arcane profile?


Yea I'm going to hold off on BM and create and release a Arcane profile in light of the changes to fire.

As I mentioned fire IMO is not a safe option anymore. You are rolling the dice on your damage and now the penalty for bad luck is too steep.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I've read up on the fire-changes as well. 




> The periodic damage from Combustion has been reduced by 50%.
> The critical strike chance multiplier from Critical Mass has been reduced to 1.25 (was 1.5).

----------


## fluxflux

hi,

can you create a Arcane Mage Profil?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Fluxflux did you look 3 posts above yours before you posted you would already have the answer to that.. (;

----------


## fluxflux

ahh sory  :Smile:  i see i see now

i have testet now i think arcane iss very strong after fire Nerf

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont forget about frost! Im just glad frost finally is viable in raiding-scenarios as opposed to before ^^

----------


## ozmodiar

> Yea I'm going to hold off on BM


Aw, I was waiting for this! No matter, I can wait! Looking forward to this

----------


## Soapbox

BM is mostly done. Im just conerned about the amount of requests i have received for arcane and there really isn't anything out there for it. I will have something out soon.

----------


## Blehbot

> BM is mostly done. Im just conerned about the amount of requests i have received for arcane and there really isn't anything out there for it. I will have something out soon.


Feel like the redheaded step child keep getting pushed to the back of the line.

----------


## Mavmins

Soap can you help me out with the premium destruction profile ? it mostly works great (boss rotation) but ive noticed that sometimes it is spamming incinerate when I have max burning embers which I think is a dps loss. I would think if it did a check like

If burning embers = max AND backdraft <2 then cast chaosbolt instead ? otherwise its using slowcast incinerates and not actually generating any embers cause its full
Also to not cast conflagerate if I have max embers and dump a chaosbolt instead ?

Hope that makes some kind of sense ?

----------


## Soapbox

> Soap can you help me out with the premium destruction profile ? it mostly works great (boss rotation) but ive noticed that sometimes it is spamming incinerate when I have max burning embers which I think is a dps loss. I would think if it did a check like
> 
> If burning embers = max AND backdraft <2 then cast chaosbolt instead ? otherwise its using slowcast incinerates and not actually generating any embers cause its full
> Also to not cast conflagerate if I have max embers and dump a chaosbolt instead ?
> 
> Hope that makes some kind of sense ?


Makes perfect sense. I will check it as soon as I get home from work today

----------


## Soapbox

Arcane Mage is now available for download in my signature.

Big updates went out to Fire and Frost so be sure to update via SVN:

Improvements to Mana Gem creation/usage
Glyph Support
Profession Support
Racial Support

----------


## blaythe

Is there going to be a free version of the Arcane mage profile? Also, if I pay for 1 spec of mage profiles do i get all 3?

----------


## leonel916

Any warlock pvp ones? desto mainly or demo

----------


## lantus

> Is there going to be a free version of the Arcane mage profile? Also, if I pay for 1 spec of mage profiles do i get all 3?


It's one profile per donation.

----------


## Soapbox

Hey guys, I will eventually get to release a free arcane, as for PVP profiles. I really don't PVP so my expertise is nil. Though when i do start this expansion i will create profiles for it. I just don't have a timeline

----------


## Mavmins

did you get a chance to check the destro elite soap ? I was going to have a tinker myself but i'd just break everything knowing my luck

----------


## Soapbox

> did you get a chance to check the destro elite soap ? I was going to have a tinker myself but i'd just break everything knowing my luck


crap! im on it now


Do you use glyph of burning Embers?

----------


## Soapbox

Update from SVN for destro, and make sure you are using glyph of burning embers

----------


## Mavmins

Yeah I use burning embers, I hope everyone who plays destro does !
Ill update when I get home, thanks for updating so fast !

----------


## Soapbox

*Beast Mastery Hunter* is now available in my Signature

----------


## Soapbox

Changes went out to all SVN profiles for Synapse Springs, and the rest of the racials

----------


## Waffle

Arcane supports Glyph of Loose Mana, correct? Your fire and frost profiles have been top notch so with the fire nerf I got the arcane profile as soon as I saw it, its nice to be able to know that I'll be getting a quality profile and not have to worry  :Big Grin:

----------


## demonmeh

soap, it seemed to stop using invocation. the rotation would just stop, when it's supposed to, but doesn't actually cast it. if i force the evocation myself, it would continue the rotation. happened with dummies and tried on some bosses also.

edit: i should clarify that this is the frost profile.

----------


## ozmodiar

> *Beast Mastery Hunter* is now available in my Signature


This is actually amazing. For everyone that's been waiting, it was worth it. Dummy testing went well - the real test comes tomorrow.

----------


## Waffle

> soap, it seemed to stop using invocation. the rotation would just stop, when it's supposed to, but doesn't actually cast it. if i force the evocation myself, it would continue the rotation. happened with dummies and tried on some bosses also.


He took out automatic Evocation, make sure you are using the latest release.

----------


## demonmeh

> He took out automatic Evocation, make sure you are using the latest release.


i am using the latest. i would be fine with taking out automatic evocation (or let us have a choice to have it automatic or not, i was actually quite fond of it), but the rotation actually pauses, like it sits there not casting for a good at least 3-5 seconds before it starts casting a frost bolt again.

----------


## Waffle

Ah you mean it won't cast Evocate when you hit control? That's odd, I used it less than an hour ago on frost and it was working fine. Were you using the Invocation talent?

----------


## demonmeh

> Ah you mean it won't cast Evocate when you hit control? That's odd, I used it less than an hour ago on frost and it was working fine. Were you using the Invocation talent?


no it does use evocate if i hit control. but if i don't force it by hitting ctrl, then it would sit there.

----------


## Soapbox

> no it does use evocate if i hit control. but if i don't force it by hitting ctrl, then it would sit there.


Ill look into it today, I will also add back the evocate automatic but you will have to move it into the rotation


found the issue and ill fix it when i get home from work today

----------


## demonmeh

> Ill look into it today, I will also add back the evocate automatic but you will have to move it into the rotation
> 
> 
> found the issue and ill fix it when i get home from work today


thanks for looking in to it.

also, for when you get around to updating it, where in the priority list do I stick the evocation back in on the priority list?

----------


## Arria88

Hey Soap, I had a question about your Destro Lock profile (free). When I focus an enemy player it doesn't cast Havoc on them. Am I just missing something?

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap, I had a question about your Destro Lock profile (free). When I focus an enemy player it doesn't cast Havoc on them. Am I just missing something?


Only have havoc in the paid currently.

----------


## vitamincore

Enhancement Shaman, Elemental Shaman Public release will be?

----------


## Soapbox

I added Automatic Invoke back to Arcane/Fire/Frost. You must go into the rotartion editor and put it in there if you want it to be automatic. it goes just under "Ice Barrier"

also fixed issues with Frost bolt waiting to cast. Streamlined racials/trinkets and professions as such:

Fire: Used with Alter Time
Frost: Used with Icy Veins
Arcane: Used with Arcane Power

----------


## Waffle

Just wanted to say used Soap's Arcane profile tonight and ranked very high on multiple fights. Excellent work.

----------


## Soapbox

> Just wanted to say used Soap's Arcane profile tonight and ranked very high on multiple fights. Excellent work.


I just released a update that includes a different playstyle when you glyph scorch.

When glyphed scorch:

when below 92% mana instead of using arcane barrage to drop stacks it will use scorch. this playstyle for me and others has resulted in higher DPS since you will never drop your stacks.

I have also added Blazing Speed Support. Here is my talents and glyphs(though ALL talents and glyphs are supported):

Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## sportplayer2k

after trying the fire profile, im looking forward to the arcane profile! donation sent for arcane  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont forget to +rep Soap for all his contributions!

----------


## Waffle

I gotta spread some around before I can again :[

----------


## Mavmins

Hey Soap, The destro trash profile seems to work better now but the boss profile still seems to be maxing out all 4 embers and then casting slow incinerates

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap, The destro trash profile seems to work better now but the boss profile still seems to be maxing out all 4 embers and then casting slow incinerates


THats weird because nothing that i did would have affected the trash profile...

ill look into it further.

----------


## Waffle

Raided tonight with the scorch weaving update on Arcane, it was pulling less DPS than Arcbarrage was for me (501 iLvl). Is there a way for me to revert to the previous version?

----------


## Soapbox

> Raided tonight with the scorch weaving update on Arcane, it was pulling less DPS than Arcbarrage was for me (501 iLvl). Is there a way for me to revert to the previous version?


just select PoM as a talent.

you also need to go Haste>Mastery>crit for it to work.

it IS more DPS than dropping stacks. at your ilvl gem haste/hit(blue) haste int(red) haste(yellow)

----------


## Mawic

Where's the Arcane Mage profile? 
Thanks for your work, its freaking awesome.

----------


## Mavmins

Yeah i dunno why its doing it but its definitely still building up all 4 burning embers and then casting slow incinerates when I think it should drop a chaos bolt. ATM I'm just disabling it, dropping chaos bolts myself then re-enabling it

----------


## Soapbox

> Yeah i dunno why its doing it but its definitely still building up all 4 burning embers and then casting slow incinerates when I think it should drop a chaos bolt. ATM I'm just disabling it, dropping chaos bolts myself then re-enabling it


bud  :Smile: 

don't take this the wrong way but i heard you the first time you reported it not working. I have not had a chance to look at it due to work but it was noted. Rest assured I will fix it as soon as i can

----------


## kickmydog

Soapbox,

I've had a number of people message me that your BM profile is almost exactly the same as my BM profile. I'm not sure if this is true since I'm not going to pay to download it and have a look. If however you are charging for my code I take offense at that and request that you remove any code taken from my profiles. These are free for hunters to use and not for people to rip off as their own work.

KMD

----------


## Soapbox

> Soapbox,
> 
> I've had a number of people message me that your BM profile is almost exactly the same as my BM profile. I'm not sure if this is true since I'm not going to pay to download it and have a look. If however you are charging for my code I take offense at that and request that you remove any code taken from my profiles. These are free for hunters to use and not for people to rip off as their own work.
> 
> KMD





You can PM me, instead of creating drama in my thread. It was also brought brought to my attention that my profile was similar to yours, until someone mentioned it I did not know who you were TBH. I was under the assumption I was the only one with a BM profile. So with that being said, the simple answer to your question is no. ill PM you and send you my profile free, have a look yourself.

----------


## Soapbox

Ok Destruction users, update from SVN.

I fixed Chaos bolt and added a few cool new features:

Better suited Havoc for support with chaos bolt. it will not cast havoc if Dark Soul has less than 15 seconds left on its cooldown (as to save it for a dark soul+ chaos bolt) 

Havoc and Shadowburn will also be used (if you have a focus target) efficiently (Will stack 3 Embers use havoc, and cast 3 shadowburns)

----------


## sportplayer2k

iceblock toggle on arcane profile?

----------


## supermann

greetz, maybe you can add casting lightning bolt when you are movin? Sometimes when Lavaburst or the Elemental thing is not on CD it doesnt. Greetz

----------


## Soapbox

I removed the ice block toggle. Want me to add it back?

Also thank you supermann, it should cast lightning bolt while moving I wil fix this and release the update today  :Smile:

----------


## Explicittt

BM Hunter gets two thumbs up. Thanks again.

----------


## Blehbot

Soap thanks for the profile. Works great. Was wondering if you could add a check to Berserking so it doesn't stack on top of Rapid Fire, Lust, Time Warp, Hero. Great job.

----------


## Soapbox

> Soap thanks for the profile. Works great. Was wondering if you could add a check to Berserking so it doesn't stack on top of Rapid Fire, Lust, Time Warp, Hero. Great job.


I sure can, ill add it soon

----------


## Soapbox

Elemental Shaman: Fixed movement to support Glyph of Unleashed Lightning

BM Hunter: Fixed Berserking to not be used during other activated Haste effects(hero/lust/timewarp/rapid fire)

Also added all professions and racials to ALL SVN classes. SO everyone needs to update from SVN for these additions

----------


## kyranes

Hello,

Is it possible to remove the refresh of the ice barrier out of combat on the profile of arcane mage VIP pls ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sorry for my bad english .. i'm french  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mavmins

Are the BM and Mage profiles useable when levelling from 80+ ? When I was levelling my lock I used the elite Destro one and it was great but I know some profiles just freeze sub 90 and I was thinking of getting the BM and Arcane Mage ones for my level 80s to get to 90

----------


## Soapbox

> Are the BM and Mage profiles useable when levelling from 80+ ? When I was levelling my lock I used the elite Destro one and it was great but I know some profiles just freeze sub 90 and I was thinking of getting the BM and Arcane Mage ones for my level 80s to get to 90


These were all designed with level 90 in mind. I can not guarantee any of them will work sub-90.

----------


## Soapbox

BM Hunters and Warlock update from SVN. Changes:

Fixed LUA errors in Warlocks from fat fingers

BM Hunters: 
Fixed Serpent Sting(fat figers again)
Added Single Target and AoE Profiles for soloing
Added Heart of the Phoenix

----------


## Soapbox

Made a impulse decision to create a Survival Hunter profile tonight. Almost finished with it. I will be releasing Survival and maybe MM (we will see how long it takes to create) tomorrow on my website.

----------


## h1582369

I seek an very good Windwalker Monk profil and Breawmaster , it's possible ? (and I think that is a big demand seen how some changes to post a topic!)

----------


## Mavmins

Hey Soap,
I updated Destruction Lock to latest via SVN and on the trash profile when I have max burning embers (glyphed) it is casting slow incinerates and not chaos bolt.
Not had chance to test the boss profile yet.

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap,
> I updated Destruction Lock to latest via SVN and on the trash profile when I have max burning embers (glyphed) it is casting slow incinerates and not chaos bolt.
> Not had chance to test the boss profile yet.


PM me your skype. You're the only one having the issue ill get u set up.

----------


## chiko1

hey soap just want to say thanks for your hard work!

also maybe im missing something but is the arcane profile free?:confused:

----------


## Soapbox

> hey soap just want to say thanks for your hard work!
> 
> also maybe im missing something but is the arcane profile free?:confused:


I eventually release free profiles of all my work. I tend to do it in between my elite profiles though. If you want to follow me on my signature you can recieve updates on all profiles I release(including free)

I usually make annoucement post that i leave up for a few days so it gets to all the followers.

----------


## chiko1

ah i understand, well thanks for the quick reply and ill sub to your wordpress right now.


i hope to support your profiles by donating in the future!

thanks again.

----------


## Mavmins

Great service from soapbox, profile is purring along knocking out some great dps even in my crappy gear !

----------


## Soapbox

Made slight modifications to Destro to better support Chaos Bolt, and in case it was missed earlier due to Captain Ignorant above here are the changes that were pushed:

All Classes: A Pause/Override button has been added to allow the immediate use of important functions or to temporarily pause the rotation

Beast Mastery Hunter and new Survival Hunter: By Request, Serpent Sting on focus and Mouseover target have been added. By default Focus target must be put into the rotation(Just above Arcane shot if so). And Mouseover will be triggered with a hotkey.

Enjoy

----------


## Mavmins

Soap you're gonna be sick of me im sure ! Could you take a quick look at Fel Flame useage when moving ? It used to always cast if I started moving but now it doesnt seem to, I checked it was in the rotation and it is at last spot, but if I click on ability editor its like chinese to me  :Frown:  I checked it with Boss and Trash profiles

Thanks again, again, again !

----------


## Soapbox

> Soap you're gonna be sick of me im sure ! Could you take a quick look at Fel Flame useage when moving ? It used to always cast if I started moving but now it doesnt seem to, I checked it was in the rotation and it is at last spot, but if I click on ability editor its like chinese to me  I checked it with Boss and Trash profiles
> 
> Thanks again, again, again !


Ill take a guess and say you have Mannoroths fury talented right? I left that one out of fel flame on accident. Update from SVN you should be good to go

----------


## Mavmins

I don't have any of the top tier of talents taken would that be the problem ? I've never used any of them and it always used to do fel flame.
Just updated to revision 22 and not casting fel flame

----------


## Soapbox

> I don't have any of the top tier of talents taken would that be the problem ? I've never used any of them and it always used to do fel flame.
> Just updated to revision 22 and not casting fel flame


yes, because i put talent checks on fel flame to support KJs cunning. are u not 90?

----------


## Mavmins

Yeah i just never bothered to use them as they seemed pretty pointless dps wise, just took one and its working now !
I'll slap myself in the face for being a noob !

----------


## Soapbox

> Yeah i just never bothered to use them as they seemed pretty pointless dps wise, just took one and its working now !
> I'll slap myself in the face for being a noob !


they are great talents you just need to make sure u pick the right one for the occasion. as destro u cant go wrong with kiljaidens cunning, you can cast while moving all the time for a moement penalty

----------


## Soapbox

Okay ladies and gents, this thread can only be used to discuss my free profiles. Anything that pertains to my paid or *Elite* version(feeback, requests etc) needs to be directed to the thread in my signature. 

Thank you <3

----------


## blaythe

When will the lock profiles be updated to reflect the new KJC, as well as the other free profiles updated?

----------


## Soapbox

This weekend I will revamp all current free releases and also drop a few more free profiles

----------


## Captncrunch

deleted ......................

----------


## Krimp

Where is the link to your non free profiles?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Where is the link to your non free profiles?


In that big signature of his, click there.

----------


## demonmeh

how can i set it up to use potions on lust/time warp? i'm on frost mage paid. thanks.

----------


## Soapbox

> how can i set it up to use potions on lust/time warp? i'm on frost mage paid. thanks.


I added this, but please post in the Paid Profiles section please  :Smile:

----------


## hilion

Any news about how the enhancement profile is coming along? :-)
Currently multiboxing 5 enhancement shamans and woud love to see a soapbox profile in the near future cause they rock my socks off. ;-p

Greetz
Hilion

----------


## Soapbox

> Any news about how the enhancement profile is coming along? :-)
> Currently multiboxing 5 enhancement shamans and woud love to see a soapbox profile in the near future cause they rock my socks off. ;-p
> 
> Greetz
> Hilion


Im working on it now, I hope to release it this weekend. may not get a free one out until next week though. Sit tight!

----------


## Soapbox

Ill be updating the Free Profiles today. keep an eye out for that

----------


## Soapbox

Good lord Arcane makes my head explode. Did some amazing stuff improving scorchweave today, i did not get a chance to touch free profiles. Getting some chinese food to eat now -.-

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh god, I could kill for some chinese right now.. What's scorcheweave btw?

----------


## Soapbox

This is ScorchWeave  :Smile:

----------


## chiko1

omg vry nice work im still lvling mage cannot wait to try

----------


## Mavmins

soap will you be doing a free version of your hunter ? Id quite like to try it

----------


## jcslim

I'd love to give the hunter one a go as well if you do it.

----------


## Gabbz

> This is ScorchWeave


Sorry to say but its like the frost mage video you made ...You are missing key DPS in that video....
I know your coding skillz are good but you need to freshen up on mage skillz !  :Smile: 

For Example where is the Arcane Barrage ?

----------


## Bgreen12

> Sorry to say but its like the frost mage video you made ...You are missing key DPS in that video....
> I know your coding skillz are good but you need to freshen up on mage skillz ! 
> 
> For Example where is the Arcane Barrage ?


Is rough to follow simcraft sometimes. Tbh.

----------


## OnionsTich

Just bought arcane mage profile. Hope its worth it.

----------


## demonmeh

> Sorry to say but its like the frost mage video you made ...You are missing key DPS in that video....
> I know your coding skillz are good but you need to freshen up on mage skillz ! 
> 
> For Example where is the Arcane Barrage ?


the point of the scorchweave is so you don't arcane barrage and drop stacks.

----------


## Soapbox

> For Example where is the Arcane Barrage ?


LOL Gabbz, BRO! *facepalm*

I assure you there is nothing wrong with this ScorchWeave. you do NOT use ArB with scorch weave ONLY if you are moving and will be moving longer than the duration of the debuff OR its about to fall off OR you have 1 second left on alter time and cant get a arcane blast off before alter time ends (since you get all 6 stacks back). 

There is absoultely no question both my Standard Arcane(with ArB usage) and ScorchWeave are the top right now by a very large margin.You're a cool dude but coming to my thread to doubt me and then use false information (ArB with a scorchweave spec? really?) sucks man so please stop

 :Big Grin: 


Also after extensive testing despite what the fanboys say on Mage forums with scorchweave you want to go heavy mastery. I have tried this as 470-502 Ilvl and the result is always a MINIMUM of 7k DPS incrase over haste builds. Enjoy!

----------


## demonmeh

> LOL Gabbz, BRO! *facepalm*
> 
> I assure you there is nothing wrong with this ScorchWeave. you do NOT use ArB with scorch weave ONLY if you are moving and will be moving longer than the duration of the debuff OR its about to fall off OR you have 1 second left on alter time and cant get a arcane blast off before alter time ends (since you get all 6 stacks back). 
> 
> There is absoultely no question both my Standard Arcane(with ArB usage) and ScorchWeave are the top right now by a very large margin.You're a cool dude but coming to my thread to doubt me and then use false information (ArB with a scorchweave spec? really?) sucks man so please stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also after extensive testing despite what the fanboys say on Mage forums with scorchweave you want to go heavy mastery. I have tried this as 470-502 Ilvl and the result is always a MINIMUM of 7k DPS incrase over haste builds. Enjoy!


do you want to hit a minimum amount of haste? 3043 or whatever that plateau was?

----------


## Soapbox

> do you want to hit a minimum amount of haste? 3043 or whatever that plateau was?


Yea, depending on ilvl you will automatically hit this

----------


## kuukuu

I wish I knew enough about mages to know if I should be impressed by the dps in that last video. What ilvl is that at Soap? The mage I run with in raids doesn't average near that but he's kinda crappy geared so curious how much gear plays into it.

----------


## Soapbox

the ilvl i used for this video was 473

----------


## kuukuu

Ok so the mage I run with must just suck then. Thanks for the info.  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

well its a 1 min 38 sec parse on aoe targets with a prepot - ending around 87k. its decent for 473 tho for sure. it will scale down considerably on single target tho - arcane is best for single target - not aoe.

----------


## Gabbz

> LOL Gabbz, BRO! *facepalm*
> 
> I assure you there is nothing wrong with this ScorchWeave. you do NOT use ArB with scorch weave ONLY if you are moving and will be moving longer than the duration of the debuff OR its about to fall off OR you have 1 second left on alter time and cant get a arcane blast off before alter time ends (since you get all 6 stacks back). 
> 
> Also after extensive testing despite what the fanboys say on Mage forums with scorchweave you want to go heavy mastery. I have tried this as 470-502 Ilvl and the result is always a MINIMUM of 7k DPS incrase over haste builds. Enjoy!


Even you do Arcane Barrage ! Its in the video ! I missed that 

Next is that you dont Cast Arcane Barrage on the move...You cast Arcane Explosion when its less then 1 sec on the charges to maintain the stacks.... So when you stop moving you are at 6 stacks..

Next is a question/thought: why do you wait until 6 stacks before you do AT ?
Why do you cast Mana Gem when your next 2 cast after AT should be AM. You setting yourself at 100% mana when you about casting spells that arnt costing any mana..

That leads to you needing to cast scorch when you have AP up....Never cast scorch when AP is up.

----------


## Soapbox

> Even you do Arcane Barrage ! Its in the video ! I missed that 
> 
> Next is that you dont Cast Arcane Barrage on the move...You cast Arcane Explosion when its less then 1 sec on the charges to maintain the stacks.... So when you stop moving you are at 6 stacks..
> 
> Next is a question/thought: why do you wait until 6 stacks before you do AT ?
> Why do you cast Mana Gem when your next 2 cast after AT should be AM. You setting yourself at 100% mana when you about casting spells that arnt costing any mana..
> 
> That leads to you needing to cast scorch when you have AP up....Never cast scorch when AP is up.


When using scirch weave you WANT to stay at damn near 100% mana. and you will. the point is the higher mana you have the more damage you do, so the whole theory of get to 80% then scorch is flawed. Blatty the top US arc mage as well as a few others (one of which im working with) have already proven this. why not wait until 6 stacks to use Alter time? 6 stacks is better than 4 is it not?  :Smile: , you can fit more than 2 arcane missiles into a AT, like 1 AB and a ArB(which is what i cast at the very end of alter time since I get the stacks back). then after that you weave scorch and arcane missles in between each arcane blast UNLESS you dont have 6 stacks, in wich you dont use scorch until you do have 6 stacks. THe mana gem before Alter time is to ensure that you have 100% mana (100% damage potential) during Alter time and after. and it is fine to scorch during Arcane power, you have to get rid of the cats "burn during arcane power" mindset. those days are long gone, its about peak mana now.



Arcane Explosion while moving? DO you play a mage?

You have to hit something with arcane explosion to refresh stacks dude.

Again, ScorchWeave will only ArB at the very end of alter time(since when it wears off i get the stacks back) and if you are going to be moving longer than 8 seconds or for whatever reason the buff will fall off before u can finish a arcane blast. Which is what it does.

All of the info you have brought is dated man, even with a haste build the point is to stay at max mana you NEVER burn, period.

----------


## Soapbox

> well its a 1 min 38 sec parse on aoe targets with a prepot - ending around 87k. its decent for 473 tho for sure. it will scale down considerably on single target tho - arcane is best for single target - not aoe.


Video was to show mad deeps, was want to show the execution of the profile. Using alter time arcane power, gem before alter time for 100% mana during it(this is experimental, until I get testing in to make a call) scorch and arcane missile weaving and arcane barrage at the very end of alter time. only "AoE" occurring was the secondary effect from nether tempest.

Those numbers are unbuffed and un-hasted, even on a fight like garalon(10 man) I sit around 115-120k DPS. 

Non-gimmick fights like feng I did around 90k with my "meh" gear and that was with the outdated scorch weave(using scorch at 80% mana). 

The common misconception with arcane is that its AoE sucks, that's poor information coming from the mouth of a inexperienced raider that probably doesent understand why they are doing crap DPS and their using arcane explosion. Arcane Explosion is garbage.

----------


## Gabbz

> Arcane Explosion while moving? DO you play a mage?
> 
> You have to hit something with arcane explosion to refresh stacks dude.
> .


You talked about Blatty earlier. Tough he is a good mage i dont call him the best but anyway
Can you explain the glyph he uses here ?
Blatty @ Twisting Nether - Community - World of Warcraft
He might change it before all read it but he has Arcane Explosion glyphed for the extra 5 yard range. I also have it glyphed for the fight with movement and make sure i run inside the range of Arcane Explosion to make sure i refresh the charges before the run out. Its not that many HC fights where you cant run near the boss tbh as arcane but the extra 5 yard is nice so you dont need to hug the boss to much.

And regarding scorch when AP if you used the mana gem better or even use AM better you never need to scorch when AP tbh.

----------


## Soapbox

> You talked about Blatty earlier. Tough he is a good mage i dont call him the best but anyway
> Can you explain the glyph he uses here ?
> Blatty @ Twisting Nether - Community - World of Warcraft
> He might change it before all read it but he has Arcane Explosion glyphed for the extra 5 yard range. I also have it glyphed for the fight with movement and make sure i run inside the range of Arcane Explosion to make sure i refresh the charges before the run out. Its not that many HC fights where you cant run near the boss tbh as arcane but the extra 5 yard is nice so you dont need to hug the boss to much.
> 
> And regarding scorch when AP if you used the mana gem better or even use AM better you never need to scorch when AP tbh.


Easy answer to the glyph: there are no other glyphs (to include that one) that are mandatory. Who you have low HP mobs in backs of course you aren't going to Tab NT them but there really isn't one fight that you are moving so much that you want will need to AE at 1 second to refresh it, and if there is you are wasting DPS by only scorching for 10+ seconds when you could e cycling ARB (get away on le'shi).

What you're saying looks "okay" on paper, not good by any account though because in a practical sense it is a DPS hindrance. Maintaining stacks is good for te intent but if you are not casting AB for longer than X period then why are you holding stacks?

Either way, its a pointless debate as hardly any fight even with movement will you drop stacks, and its prob best you do drop them and use ArB if its a concern as you will be moving for a while (which I have coded in for some bosses  :Smile: )

And again on AP, the mana gem is being test in different situations, as soon as I find the best result it's what I'll stick with. 

Right now I'm pulling from the best sources (statistically). I'm not saying you info is invalid, I just have more faith(with good reason) in my sources, and as I always say if someone puts something better out I might consider re-thinking my priorities, but as before there really isn't one out...and what I have most Definately works very well.

----------


## Gabbz

> What you're saying looks "okay" on paper, not good by any account though because in a practical sense it is a DPS hindrance. Maintaining stacks is good for te intent but if you are not casting AB for longer than X period then why are you holding stacks?
> 
> Either way, its a pointless debate as hardly any fight even with movement will you drop stacks, and its prob best you do drop them and use ArB if its a concern as you will be moving for a while (which I have coded in for some bosses )


Yes im just talking HC modes not normals. For example Blade lord when you get sucked in or Imperial Zorlok when you avoiding discs, 
Its always a DPS loss to drop stacks. You should avoid it to all costs and tbh it can be avoided on almost all fights using Arcane Explosion.

----------


## Soapbox

> Yes im just talking HC modes not normals. For example Blade lord when you get sucked in or Imperial Zorlok when you avoiding discs, 
> Its always a DPS loss to drop stacks. You should avoid it to all costs and tbh it can be avoided on almost all fights using Arcane Explosion.


I can add that as a boss condition then, but on fights like le'shi if I made it as a default t would basically scorch for 15 + seconds. You need to consider the time spent moving which is what I'm talking about. If you are moving for 15+ seconds its a DPS loss as 2 ArBs during that time will make up for the DPS that is lost regaining stacks, know what I'm sayin?

----------


## Soapbox

Ill mess around with a few of your suggestions and see what comes from it gabbz. Sorry if I'm coming scross rude got my main bot account banned today(had my farmer and shuffle toons on too that was the big mistake should have separated the farmer) gonna wind up costing $200 to replace all that if I can't get it recovered

----------


## Soapbox

So i added in Arcane explosion, seemed innocent enough. added a range check etc(different ranged depending on glyph) also reverted my changes to mana gem to be used with alter time, i feel it was a waste of mana that could be used. Also removed scorch from being used during Arcane Power. 

I thought about it a bit and it seems good. THe weaving of scorch still remains the same as no matter how you look at it staying above 90% is better than dropping down to 80 and scorching back up. It still flawlessly weaves scorch, AB and arcane missiles into eachother  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

Christmas break finally. Time to pump out more stuff...

----------


## Hordeglider

Is your $10 Christmas special for all your profiles will be available soon?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beklyn

> Is your $10 Christmas special for all your profiles will be available soon?


Good question! i´ll take it  :Smile:

----------


## Hordeglider

> I will be having a customer appreciation day soon as well as for Christmas I will be giving all donations to a non-profit charity. Any ideas in mind for the charity?


So, are we still going to see a customer appreciation day any time soon? Christmas is already over so now what? Too bad for those non-profit charities..

----------


## Gabbz

> So, are we still going to see a customer appreciation day any time soon? Christmas is already over so now what? Too bad for those non-profit charities..


Soapbox had his main account banned due to botting afaik. So he is leveling chars as we speak so give him some time and he brb.

----------


## spawnpl

I have a problem with my donator profile is there a way to have it only cast spells when mobs get pulled by tank or when you're in combat, cause I pulled a few times by accident by just hovering my mouse pointer over the boss and mobs. Also is there a way to enable and disable cd's. If anyone has the updated donator profile can you msg me.

----------


## Soapbox

> So, are we still going to see a customer appreciation day any time soon? Christmas is already over so now what? Too bad for those non-profit charities..


Ouch, really?

I got tied up with stuff that I did not expect. It will happen, just stay tuned...

----------


## s1gnal

Im going to try the Elite BM Hunter profile you made. Hope it kicks some serious ass  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

It doesnt kick ass, but I assure you it shoots ass! ^_<

----------


## s1gnal

> It doesnt kick ass, but I assure you it shoots ass! ^_<


That sounds good enough for me! <3

----------


## Ninjaderp

yeah you're gonna be like this every time you use it: http://www.youtube.com/?v=LOETxHsLmhw

----------


## ace99ro

anyone using the Elite Elemental Shaman profile ? any reviews on that one ?

----------


## ace99ro

donated anyway , waiting for ur mail 

Confirmation number: 1AR65647B4770971D.

----------


## SniperAdi

also Donated on Elite shaman Ele: Confirmation number :5L606699VX434354V

----------


## ace99ro

still waiting for the mail with the elemental shaman profile ....

----------


## Xalk

I'm waiting for the ele shaman profile, too.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Elite-profile questions should be asked in the elite-profile thread and not in this thread I think he's said.

----------


## SniperAdi

Found the thread

----------


## vorn10

Soap pm me when u online plz

----------


## froggystyle

just downloaded the FREE frost mage profile to test the waters an it does the roation fine a BOSS on dummies but when i hold SHIFT or push it 2000x it wont cast rune of power ever

----------


## Soapbox

> just downloaded the FREE frost mage profile to test the waters an it does the roation fine a BOSS on dummies but when i hold SHIFT or push it 2000x it wont cast rune of power ever


Have you tried left control? I need to seriously update these and I'm going to hold myself to it and donut when I get off work today

----------


## Soapbox

> donut


*Homer Simpson voice*

Mmmmmm donut.....

----------


## froggystyle

grin ya i tried left control right control shift all the keys  :Smile:  its just kinda a test drive looking at getting the elementala nd arcane/frost packs just kinda new to this so testing the waters..

----------


## Soapbox

K yea I had this issue after updating arcane. Ill release updated free versions tonight

----------


## fluxflux

hi soapbox

can you create a very nice shadow priest profile?

----------


## Soapbox

> hi soapbox
> 
> can you create a very nice shadow priest profile?


Hey bud, I know this was on my list of goals a while back but I really did not expect the amount of sales/support that I would be providing with my profiles out currently..hell I have had enhancement shaman almost completed for weeks now but have spent so much time improving/updating classes that I just have not had a chance to put the time and effort fine tuning it before I release. I do not release half completed profiles I do my very best to give you guys a end product that I can add features to based on the flavor and input of the end users reccomendations. 

So in short, it may be weeks before I can actually release one, it is literally after enhancement shaman, but I was also set to release that a month ago.

----------


## KuRIoS

soapbox is not breaking the rules, if you have an issue with the staff then PM me or shut it - we dont want teenage drama here. First and final warning

----------


## Aegeus

People were complaining about Soapbox? 

In comparison to BGreen/Failroad he's a nice guy and his FREE profiles ****ing rock, obviously not containing /autoattack!

----------


## KuRIoS

> People were complaining about Soapbox? 
> 
> In comparison to BGreen/Failroad he's a nice guy and his FREE profiles ****ing rock, obviously not containing /autoattack!


it was just bgreen on another account.. funny how the kid hates this place so much, yet he wants to come back all the time!

----------


## Aegeus

Haha, the guy is a legendary turd. Lest he be wiped from the shoe of the Ownedcore community  :Wink:

----------


## Soapbox

Thanks for cleaning this up Kurios, seems i missed whatever it was. I'm really tired of hearing about that kid. Social skills of a rock and a one trick pony that gloats about his one trick since no one else has taken the time to do it. 

Back on track though, been leveling a lock back up to keep current on my profiles. also working in templates to swap in for 5.2 changes, and working almost 90 hour weeks. Progress has slowed down a bit, but im fitting it in where I can, and we are still at the top. So thank you for the support.

----------


## blaythe

Keep it up, Soap

----------


## misterneko

i can't fin the free arcane profile.

----------


## VersaGER

i want arcane profile for free to test -

----------


## KuRIoS

thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community - enjoy your 10 rep and 500 corecoins

----------


## Aegeus

> thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community - enjoy your 10 rep and 500 corecoins


Haha, nicely done  :Wink:

----------


## Hellson

Sigh, $10 for the arcane mage profile? Could you just PM it to me, or something? Reeeally don't have the spare cash for that, and it's a bit much for a profile..

----------


## blaythe

> Sigh, $10 for the arcane mage profile? Could you just PM it to me, or something? Reeeally don't have the spare cash for that, and it's a bit much for a profile..



His profiles are worth paying for tbh. I bought both Arcane and Frost from him. Worth every penny. There are passable Arcane mage profiles floating around though. Kabman's profile is pretty good and free.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...cane-mage.html ([PQR] Kabman's Arcane Mage)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont want it, dont buy it. Its not like you go into a Supermarket with milk to the register and say something like that, right?  :Big Grin:  

Here's some more free alternatives:

Sheuron's

Bossqwerty's

I've been using his elite versions for a long time and I can really recommend them though, solid quality and great support.

----------


## Soapbox

Need someone to PM me that would like to provide input on a WW Monk CC before I release it. 

Just a heads up it is going to be the best WW monk CC available right now, with a lot of easy to use options. I just need some input on certain abilities and how i will implement them

----------


## lantus

My main is a WW monk, sent you a PM, maybe I can be of assistance

----------


## Hellson

> I've been using his elite versions for a long time and I can really recommend them though, solid quality and great support.





> His profiles are worth paying for tbh. I bought both Arcane and Frost from him. Worth every penny.




Well, admittedly I have only been seeing good reviews - Perhaps I will give it a shot, poor uni student can't really afford to buy something that isn't worth it, ya'know

----------


## Gabbz

you can try my arcane mage profile. Its in my signature

----------


## hilion

I bought his BM Hunter Profile yesterday from him and tested it a bit allready.


First of all:
The Payment
I pmed him here on Ownedcore since i had a little problem with the payment via Paypal trough his Blog.
He answered fast and allowed me to Pay via Paypal by directly sending him the Money.


Delivery
After sending him the money i received a couple of emails from him telling me how to setup the SVN from his Assembla Account 
->Was super easy with the directions he gave me so no problems at all took me about 5 Minutes to set everything up.

The Profile
You will receive 6 Profiles in total 
1 Solo Single Target &1 Solo AoE profile (With Misdirection Support for a hassle free solo leveling/farming)
1 Raid Single Target & 1 Raid AoE profile 
1 Manual Single Target & 1 Manual Aoe profile (Havent tested them yet so i have no idea what the difference is though)

I have to say that im not 90 yet (87 only) with an Item level of 404 so i havent been able to test the Level 90 Talents.

Solo Profile
To be honest i have to say that this one is a really great profile, it increased my leveling speed by ALOT and most of the time i dont even loose a single hp thanks to the great defensive cooldown support.

Raid Profile
I ran 2 Looking for Dungeon runs Mogu'shan Palace and the Shado-pan Monstastery
and i ALLWAYS topped the Damage Meter even when a couple of lvl 88-89 Characters where present in the Group.

There are even some Raid specific Encounter options but like i said since im not 90 i havent been able to test them.


So far i can really recommend this profile.


~Hilion

----------


## Dozza

Testing his WW monk profile right now and i gotta say .. its amazing! Rota is close to perfection. Toping DpsMeters and ranked on top10 WoL on several bosses!
Thank you for your hard work on that profile and your work with the tester!

Can only recommend that profile!

----------


## Soapbox

Just finished my WW Monk profile  :Smile:

----------


## MastaRage

> Just finished my WW Monk profile


It shall become more popular when 5.2 hits and WW is top melee. I'll donate for it if my raid lets me go WW, currently Mists. =[

----------


## Crackle666

Any chanc of getting a good Warrior profile now bgreen/failroad is gone?

----------


## Dimonoff

How WW DPS higher than the same Rubim WW profile?

----------


## Kinkeh

> It shall become more popular when 5.2 hits and WW is top melee. I'll donate for it if my raid lets me go WW, currently Mists. =[


WW is already the top melee, it's most certainly within the top 5 dps right now, would even go to say a good WW monk could easily out dps a warlock or mage on single target.

----------


## demonmeh

> WW is already the top melee, it's most certainly within the top 5 dps right now, would even go to say a good WW monk could easily out dps a warlock or mage on single target.


t14 was ridden with cleave fights though...

----------


## Soapbox

> How WW DPS higher than the same Rubim WW profile?


Is Rubim another monk profile?

If it is, not to discredit anyone else's work but this is meant to be(and I'm certain is) the highest DPS(across all bot platforms) and most elaborate WW Monk Profile.

Put a lot of fine detail in to ensure that as well as 16/16 testing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Competition makes for excellence, which is an ingredient all Soap's profiles have ^^

----------


## Gabbz

> WW is already the top melee, it's most certainly within the top 5 dps right now, would even go to say a good WW monk could easily out dps a warlock or mage on single target.


Sorry to post a offtopic on soap thread but anyway.
There is no single target Class better then Arcane atm. I done all 16/16 HC as arcane mage and there is no-one close to me as arcane on single target.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Sorry to post a offtopic on soap thread but anyway.
> There is no single target Class better then Arcane atm. I done all 16/16 HC as arcane mage and there is no-one close to me as arcane on single target.


I was leaning more towards fire and frost, destruction and demonology, but yea I agree arcane is very strong. Don't want to derail either but figured I'd add to what I meant. :P

----------


## Soapbox

Fixes gout out for ele today.

In regards to WW monk. It will always use touch of death as soon as it can. Sometimes PQR will use a ability that puts it in a GCD and will cause it to miss touch of death and the boss will die before it can use it, since 5+ DPS classes on one target with ~400k health can easily kill it in a GCD, this occurs with every WW profile across all bot platforms. Don't dwell on it too much because the common habit people have is to spam it when it gets close and not use other abilities, while this does get the touch of death off it often results in a DPS loss since you could get off 2 abilities in that time frame.

Fists of Fury conditions:
- must have 5 or more seconds left on Rising Sun Kick as not to interfere with the use of this ability
- must have 5 or more seconds left on Tiger Power to ensure the buff does not drop
-if we have 7 or more stacks of tiger brew it will wait to use Fists of Fury to make sure we are able to use it in the Tigereye Brew buff window 

Tiger Palm conditions notable of Fists of Fury:
If fists of fury conditions are met except tiger palm(being under 5 seconds) it will refresh tiger palm 2 seconds early as not to delay the use of Fists of Fury


Zen Shpere: that is not working as intended. I will add in a check for the buff, and if you have En sphere buff it will not attempt to recast it. This will fix the issue.

Blackout Kick: if Rising Sun Kick is about to come off of cooldown and we have less than 4 Chi it will delay using Blackout kick to ensure we have enough chi to use Rising Sun Kick when it comes off of cooldown. This will not result in chi capping OR energy capping.

Invoke Xuen, the white tiger: this has 2 functions, it will either use it when you press Left shift OR it will use it if it is a boss and you have:
1 on use trinket and have 1 proc buff( from a list of all 463+ enchants and trinkets to include Zen alchemist stone and Virmen's Bite potion) and trinket is off cooldown, in this instance it will use the trinket then Xuen

No on use trinkets or on use is on cooldown: if we have any 2 of the list of buffs it will pop xuen

If you have any feedback in regards to any of the above let me know.

----------


## Techz

Is there a public arcane profile?

----------


## Demantor

Soapbox what for a addon to see Cds and Buffs in the Frost Mage Video i need this :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

TellMeWhen

----------


## Demantor

thanks your Frost Profil runs great!

----------


## OnionsTich

How is the paid version of boomkin as far as performance?

----------


## Soapbox

> How is the paid version of boomkin as far as performance?


Please direct paid questions to te thread in my signature ^^ but to answer your question it is good. It lines up cooldowns as it should, when it should, refreshes appropriate for at the beginning and end of its eclipse phase etc

----------


## BHLDepression

Great profiles +rep

----------


## xxmarlxx

About how long does it take to get the email for the profiles?

----------


## Ninjaderp

As Soap is one person, and may live in a different time-zone than you it may take until he wakes up or gets home from work or whatever.

----------


## fddbzz

do i have to donate $10 everytime the profile updated?
and does the profile work with char below level 90?

----------


## Soapbox

> do i have to donate $10 everytime the profile updated?
> and does the profile work with char below level 90?


No and No  :Smile:

----------


## fddbzz

> No and No


i guess i will have to wait my monk to lvl 90 before i can donate lol

----------


## demonmeh

just curious, is there another key combo, or something, to alt tab, without using alt? since it's bound to some kind of abilities in most profiles these days.

----------


## blaythe

> just curious, is there another key combo, or something, to alt tab, without using alt? since it's bound to some kind of abilities in most profiles these days.


Windows button-tab. =D

----------


## tigole1

soap will you be making windwalker and rogue for patch 5.2? they are top dps in raids right now.

----------


## demonmeh

> Windows button-tab. =D


OMG! that works  :Big Grin:

----------


## ebouster

how do i change the shift button to activate rain of fire for destruction? also what is the best way to AOE for destro? i press ctrl to switch to AOE trash but i'm not sure if i'm using it optimally as the dps isnt as high as i think it should be for AOE. should i be pressing shift to activate rain of fire for AOE or what (when i hold down shift i lose mana very quickly and dps doesnt go up very high, so i dont think im using it correctly, yes i am newb, so sorry ><) i thank you for your help (i'm talking about paid version). thanks.

----------


## Soapbox

> how do i change the shift button to activate rain of fire for destruction? also what is the best way to AOE for destro? i press ctrl to switch to AOE trash but i'm not sure if i'm using it optimally as the dps isnt as high as i think it should be for AOE. should i be pressing shift to activate rain of fire for AOE or what (when i hold down shift i lose mana very quickly and dps doesnt go up very high, so i dont think im using it correctly, yes i am newb, so sorry ><) i thank you for your help (i'm talking about paid version). thanks.


The "AoE" Rotation as destro is actually a cleave rotation, for all aout AoE just use the rain of fire key. As for the rain of fire key, don't hold it as it will spam Rain of fire on the location, press it once to drop rain of fire then press it again when it falls off.

The keybind can be changed within the toggle function, i would reccomend keeping it the same

----------


## ebouster

> Is Rubim another monk profile?
> 
> If it is, not to discredit anyone else's work but this is meant to be(and I'm certain is) the highest DPS(across all bot platforms) and most elaborate WW Monk Profile.
> 
> Put a lot of fine detail in to ensure that as well as 16/16 testing.


looking forward to testing it out again!

----------


## lantus

When I first used the WW profile, I too did notice a dps decrease compared to Rubim's profile, but I don't think it was 7-10k. I thought on it was prob because in soap's profile FoF and Invoke Xuen only goes off when certain conditions are met, where as in the Rubim's it goes off right when its off CD.

----------


## Soapbox

Is this with the most current SVN release?


Edit:

I just went through and compared them side by side again... not one time did mine drop below Rubims. I did 3 10 min parses with Rubims and mine and here were the results at 487 ilvl 

Rubim: 73131
Soapbox: 77471

Rubim: 74411
Soapbox75108

Rubim: 73715
Soapbox: 79710


This numbers will also grow much farther apart since mine is developed for raid environments, not smacking raid dummies and includes logic to support my current level of progression (10/16 heroic) as well as damn good Touch of Death logic that actually works. As well as support for all talents, Racials, professions and potions (yes talents like chi brew and Power Strikes completely changes the dynamic of the WW Monk..) Trinket OR Manual use of xuen a toggle for Fists of Fury on or off. And goes away from the common trend that all WW CCs face of prioritizing FoF in some of the worst situations (ability cd/resource lineup) possible. 

So, when reporting that you are unhappy with the performance of a certain profile:

1. Make sure you are using the most up to date version of the profile
2. List the SVN Revision that you are currently using
3. list the problem and any information you believe may cause it

I can tell you first hand the few problems I have experienced with people reporting low DPS was comparability issues (out of date SVN or foreign clients*all languages supported now*) 

I do my very best (and think i do a decent job) of fulfilling most personal requests in regards to certain tweaks to profiles as well as assistance fixing something, but the negative/vague statements do nothing but spin the rumor mill, and thats not what this is for.


Thanks again for the support guys keep it clean and I will continue to do my very best to support all of you.


~Soapbox

----------


## sed-

profiles look sexy, wish i wasnt strapped for cash =(

----------


## Yimmo

Are you working on a feral dps profile? willing to donate the $10 for it

----------


## Soapbox

I do not have any feral profiles in the works yet. Working on 2h frost DK right now

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh DK's now, good thing I got my DK to 90 then, mostly been using it for blood but I use both DW and 2H when Im in DPS-spec. Only 4 more rep til you get contributor btw ^^

----------


## Sk3psis

Ahoys Mr. Soap.  :Smile:  Im not sure which topic im supposed to write this in, since you have 2. But i donated for your Survival Hunter profile last night. Im from Denmark, so the time was +1 GMT - 4.50am. Now its 3.48 pm. I still havnt got anything.  :Smile:  Id very much like it. Thanks, im loving your Monk WW profile.

-Patrick M.

Incase you need my Email, ill PM it to you.

----------


## ebouster

i'm sorry soapbox, i did not mean to come off like that, i am very happy with all of the profiles that i have purchased from you. i'm still very new to the site and using these programs so sometimes i find that i do noobish things that more than likely is the cause of many of the issues that i have. i will be sure to make more of an effort to find where my problems lie (which i mostly try to do!!) before doing that, as well as try not to compare vs other profiles. i understand now how that may stir the pot and cause potentially false rumors to arise. i will try your suggestions and hope for the best. my apologies!!!

----------


## gvaukjoe

Hi, please hurry for the DK Frost

----------


## K1ngp1n

too bad u dont work on a feral profile...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Firepong has a great feralprofile, if you havent tried it I recommend you do.

----------


## Soapbox

> Firepong has a great feralprofile, if you havent tried it I recommend you do.


This  :Smile:  I have no plans in the future of creating Afliction Warlock or Feral Druid profiles, you already have 2 people greatly dedicated to those 2 projects  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> This  I have no plans in the future of creating Afliction Warlock or Feral Druid profiles, you already have 2 people greatly dedicated to those 2 projects


Rogue support, Prot pally/warrior, enhance shaman and fury warrior since there is no one on warrior dps right now and most likely in the future.

----------


## mrkebo

I second the Fury warrior.

----------


## Hordeglider

We really need a good fury warrior profile so hopefully that can be next in line after frost dk :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## js1974

@ Soapbox

Hey have you thought about using text commands to turn things on and off instead of using a keybind? I only ask because as it sits all the ctrl, alt, shift keys are bound and taken up and I use a lot of those for special abilities that have to break the rotation to work. I tried to modify the profile so I could get them to work but certainly harder to make that happen as your work supports multiple things with 1 command.

----------


## gdz11

On ur Free Mage Frost Profile. i have an Question.

"Left Shift to set down Rune of Power"
but it dosent work for me , Need English Client ? ATM i have German Client.
All fine works but Rune of Power dowsent work for me.

have u an Idea ?

----------


## K1ngp1n

> Firepong has a great feralprofile, if you havent tried it I recommend you do.


already tried it but as a hardcore raider there are too much features missing to really use it outside of LFR

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Well, he's still around so go to his thread and suggest some improvements and he may incorporate them.

----------


## K1ngp1n

> ^ Well, he's still around so go to his thread and suggest some improvements and he may incorporate them.



already did that thx but i dont think anything will happen ^^

----------


## firepong

> already did that thx but i dont think anything will happen ^^


Im going to post this here for you king (sorry soap). I might add Time2Die later, but not right now. As for faerie fire, I'll put it in as a toggle on my frame, how about that (it will be auto enabled, so you will have to change it)? 

EDIT* Also, if your a hardcore raider, then PQR really isn't for you. It won't compare to someone who can play their rotation right. Also, if you need a custom profile, it would be in your best interest to learn to code and change them to your liking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sed-

yea i honestly doubt heroic raiders are depending on scripts to down bosses, IF they are used its only because of lulz and they have it on farm ez mode,

----------


## Soapbox

> yea i honestly doubt heroic raiders are depending on scripts to down bosses, IF they are used its only because of lulz and they have it on farm ez mode,


I'm 10/16 Heroic and use my profiles on every single fight. If there is a mechanic I need to adjust to (for example not blowing cooldowns on heroic Windlord unless he has the debuff, i add it in).

If you are using a GOOD profile then you can most defiantly rely on scripts, it allows you to pay much more attention to mechanics. 

I have gotten in the habbit (with my newer releases, Arcane Mage, Hunter, WW Monk and today Frost DK) to have them tested by heroic raiders, I even had a guildie test my Frost DK profile. 

The way I see it, if I create a profile that someone can't progress with, then whats the point?

----------


## js1974

> yea i honestly doubt heroic raiders are depending on scripts to down bosses, IF they are used its only because of lulz and they have it on farm ez mode,


I would actually bet money against that, When PQR became more known and commonly used I saw meters for all classes increase. Now i'm not saying everyone uses it but I bet you would be surprised who does vs who doesn't.

----------


## Miscr

When are you posting your Frost DK?
Id like to Try it. I currently use Rubims and top the meters every raid.
Your other profiles are solid so im curious if yours will improve over what Im currently using.

----------


## Scoofz

Been testing the WW monk routine and it's the best combat routine i've ever tested, on dummy it can pull the same DPS as me. In raid it will be better so I can focus on what's goin on  :Smile: 

Fast, really stable, no bugs. One word : excellent.

----------


## sportplayer2k

windlord aoe isnt using nether tempest while moving

----------


## Soapbox

> windlord aoe isnt using nether tempest while moving


Windlord AoE is a beta merely for testing but will include that

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Windlord AoE is a beta merely for testing but will include that


What plans did u have for windlord aoe? I was using that then switching to boss profile for boss focus

----------


## snopoke

Anyone know how long it takes for Soap to get you your profile once you have donated for the paid ones? Just curious I did not see anything on the website about it. Thanks.

----------


## Miscr

In the past 4 transactions with him, its been within an hour.
Great service.

----------


## snopoke

hehe he must be raiding...  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

Indeed was raiding  :Smile:  if you requested the arcane mage it has been sent ^^

----------


## snopoke

You da man bro!  :Smile:

----------


## tyrchast1990

I sent you a private message regarding a donation for elite BM hunter, look it up!  :Smile:

----------


## solarwake

Has anyone tried the frost dk profile yet? I'm curious to know how it performs compared to other free profiles on the forum. If someone could give some testing results of it's performance I would be very grateful.

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Terrassen

A tip for the Frost Mage profile: Mage Armor provides the effect to it's procs as well, not just only to plain frozen targets. It is a 10% extra damage, which is quite superior to a laughable 7% haste.

----------


## Soapbox

> A tip for the Frost Mage profile: Mage Armor provides the effect to it's procs as well, not just only to plain frozen targets. It is a 10% extra damage, which is quite superior to a laughable 7% haste.


Mage Armor = 3000 Static Mastery

Frost Armor = 7% Haste

For Frost Haste > Mastery by a long shot. Frost armor is the ONLY viable armor as frost. Your statement really does not make sense either, am I wrong on that?

----------


## Terrassen

Which is equal to for an example 39% of damage by both procs and freezes, instead of 29%; 3000 is exactly 10%. Not to mention the exact same effect applies to the elemental. Frost armor would only be viable to speed the "Fingers of Frost" proc, which is after all only random and not guaranteed to happen.

Don't insult someone when you have now idea of their background, with information from a site as maxdps.com.

----------


## Soapbox

> Which is equal to for an example 39% of damage by both procs and freezes, instead of 29%; 3000 is exactly 10%. Not to mention the exact same effect applies to the elemental. Frost armor would only be viable to speed the "Fingers of Frost" proc, which is after all only random and not guaranteed to happen.
> 
> Don't insult someone when you have now idea of their background, with information from a site as maxdps.com.


Were you insulted by my statement? It wasn't intended so calm down, sassy pants.

Also, I don't get my information from MaxDPS.com, and if you are implying that YOU do(I really can't tell with all the broken English) I would suggest you look elsewhere. You are the first person to mention Mastery as a Frost Mage. Do you have any math to back your statement? Your logic for what haste is applied to is completely wrong.

To be honest, I could care less about your background. You came in here and put a vague statement about a particular armor then got upset when I did not instantly agree with you. Grow up, be more clear, and provide actual numbers not napkin+crayon math.

----------


## zahremar

from Simulationcraft Results
actions.precombat
#	count	action,conditions
0	0.00	flask,type=warm_sun
1	0.00	food,type=mogu_fish_stew
2	0.00	arcane_brilliance
3	0.00	frost_armor <----------

----------


## tinyblaze

You are wrong about using mage armor as a frost mage. I don't know what tests you made but 7%haste is better than 3000 mastery so please don't lie to people with "what you think is good"

----------


## Miscr

Hey Soap,
An observations.

On the new Frost DK Profiles..
Solid work DPS is strong, but one thing...
DnD is not casting and unless I am missing something there is no key to do it manually.
Would it be possible to add a key to do it manually using Nova_Frame?

Thanks.

----------


## Soapbox

> Hey Soap,
> An observations.
> 
> On the new Frost DK Profiles..
> Solid work DPS is strong, but one thing...
> DnD is not casting and unless I am missing something there is no key to do it manually.
> Would it be possible to add a key to do it manually using Nova_Frame?
> 
> Thanks.


I can and it only does it during AoE and under certain conditions as DW. When exactly were you looking for it to cast, and why?

----------


## tyrchast1990

Hey Soap

Not sure if you've seen my message, but I made a donation for BM Hunter Elite yesterday.
Confirmation number: 3KK862157E4048631

Looking forward to trying it out! 

Thanks!

----------


## Opacho

@Soap could you add a check on Diffuse Magic (when cast automatically) so it will use it if we have 1+ magic debuff?
Something like this... Cast Diffuse Magic when >XX% player health and +1 magic debuff on player.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miscr

> I can and it only does it during AoE and under certain conditions as DW. When exactly were you looking for it to cast, and why?


Example, on a pull I like to drop it as im running in.
On Gar as Im moving leg to leg Ill drop it on the body.
There are actually several different areas I use it, is it the best use.. not sure.
If there were just a hotkey to use it would make it nice.

----------


## Soapbox

Added Magic Debuff checks to AMS for DKs and Diffuse Magic for monks as requested

I also added a hotkey for DnD  :Smile:

----------


## Opacho

> Added Magic Debuff checks to AMS for DKs and Diffuse Magic for monks as requested
> 
> I also added a hotkey for DnD


=D tyvm you rock!

Edit: @soap now it won't manually cast Diffuse Magic if we don't have a magic debuff, so I moved magic debuff check on to the difussecheck and player health parenthesis, will it work? At least when I push the keymodifier it casts the skill

Edit2: Yes, with that changed it works on auto/manual mode =D

----------


## Miscr

> Added Magic Debuff checks to AMS for DKs and Diffuse Magic for monks as requested
> 
> I also added a hotkey for DnD


This kind of service is why i have 4 of your profiles.

Thank you.

----------


## Soapbox

> =D tyvm you rock!
> 
> Edit: @soap now it won't manually cast Diffuse Magic if we don't have a magic debuff, so I moved magic debuff check on to the difussecheck and player health parenthesis, will it work? At least when I push the keymodifier it casts the skill
> 
> Edit2: Yes, with that changed it works on auto/manual mode =D


Sorry yea forgot about manual keys. I pushed the change out, update your profiles. It will now trigger when used manually regardless of magic debuffs. 

I also just pushed an advanced Raise Ally logic to the Frost DK. It now has a "queue" key

When you push the queue key it will automatically Raise Ally a Tank or Healer

----------


## js1974

I like what you did with the WW Profile, Really appreciate that you added Leg Sweep and FSK for keybind options great choice. I would suggest CD, FOF and other toggles be moved from keybinds to slash commands or add an option slash command but that is just my opinion. I'm going to do some full testing tonight with a few profiles and I'll post some results!

If your Ele profile performs anything like this then I'll be getting it next! I'd like to see you try your hands with a Ret profile as well.

I do have some questions about the nova frame, can I change the default values so I don't have to rebind every time I open PQR? That would be really helpful if it's possible.

----------


## Soapbox

> I like what you did with the WW Profile, Really appreciate that you added Leg Sweep and FSK for keybind options great choice. I would suggest CD, FOF and other toggles be moved from keybinds to slash commands or add an option slash command but that is just my opinion. I'm going to do some full testing tonight with a few profiles and I'll post some results!
> 
> If your Ele profile performs anything like this then I'll be getting it next! I'd like to see you try your hands with a Ret profile as well.
> 
> I do have some questions about the nova frame, can I change the default values so I don't have to rebind every time I open PQR? That would be really helpful if it's possible.


elemental has not been updated to the nova frame yet, but it is on the list.

Currently Nova Frames do not save your settings. I will provide a PDF here sometime(maybe tomorrow) on how to go in and change values to your preference.

----------


## js1974

So after running my standard tests with all the Available WW profiles worthy of raiding.

Tests are run for 15 mins on the Raiders Training Dummy.

Character Stats

Item level - 505

Agility : 18, 516
Damage : 23,980 - 34,543
DPS : 12,051 / 5,552
Attack Power : 37,365

Speed : 2.42 / 2.43
Haste : 3,008 ( 7.08% )
Energy Regen : 12.31
Hit : 2,555 ( 7.51% )
Crit : 6,519 ( 38.05% )
Exp : 2,582 ( 7.59% )
Mastery : 3405 ( 19.14% )

Test #1 - Soapbox Nova Frame - 86.5 Million - 95,549.2 DPS

Test #2 - Soapbox pre Nova Frame - 87.7 Million - 97,693.7 DPS

Test #3 - Rubin Nova Frame - 83.2 Million - 91,593.8 DPS

Test #4 - Rubim pre Nova Frame - 87.5 Million - 97,048.8 DPS

Seems both profiles with Nova frame went down from before the Nova Frame. I'm not sure if there is something in common with that or just random but I would guess there is something to it, Now just to figure out what it is.

----------


## Dimonoff

> Test #1 - Soapbox Nova Frame - 86.5 Million - 95,549.2 DPS
> 
> Test #2 - Soapbox pre Nova Frame - 87.7 Million - 97,693.7 DPS


This is all within the statistical error. Because the class has a lot of procs that affect on DPS.

----------


## Opacho

> I like what you did with the WW Profile, Really appreciate that you added Leg Sweep and FSK for keybind options great choice. *I would suggest CD, FOF and other toggles be moved from keybinds to slash commands or add an option slash command* but that is just my opinion. I'm going to do some full testing tonight with a few profiles and I'll post some results!


I like this! A checkbox on the nova frame rather than a keybind for CD&FoF

----------


## js1974

I've noticed a few things going on which I can't figure out.

1. With my FSK code I have been using when I hit it once I start the kick and if I hit it again it cancels the kick as uf I was hitting a target.



```

-- Flying Serpent Kickif IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not IsMounted() and Nova_CheckLastCast(123586,10) == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123586), "player")end 


```

The FSK in your code if you hit it once it starts the FSK attack but there is no way to stop it you just have to wait till it hits the end. Which I suppose that would be ok if you were just trying to get from point A to B but in a lot of cases I use it for getting across the Bladewords gauntlet and I need to be able to stop it so I don't get stuck in a tornado. Any idea what would cause it to function differently and how I could make it function as i'm looking for?




> This is all within the statistical error. Because the class has a lot of procs that affect on DPS.


I agree but do find it odd that both profiles pre frames was high than post frames.

----------


## Dimonoff

> I agree but do find it odd that both profiles pre frames was high than post frames.


Frames do not change in any way the main code, this autosuggestion)))

----------


## Soapbox

Yea i used a code to actually stop FSK forgot that i disabled it for the manual FSK, so i will get that for ya.

As for DPS testing, WW monk has got to be the most all over the place in terms of comparing DPS. There really is no way to effectively do it since the numbers can be so far apart each time. Its annoying lol. But i can assure you, nothing has changed from adding the frames


edit: The FSK Change has been fixed.


Now what do you mean by slash commands? I prefer the keybinds since its something i switch on and off on the fly, for example if a boss is about to go immune or something i will toggle CDs off etc

----------


## js1974

> Frames do not change in any way the main code, this autosuggestion)))


No one said they did at any point or time.




> Yea i used a code to actually stop FSK forgot that i disabled it for the manual FSK, so i will get that for ya.
> 
> As for DPS testing, WW monk has got to be the most all over the place in terms of comparing DPS. There really is no way to effectively do it since the numbers can be so far apart each time. Its annoying lol. But i can assure you, nothing has changed from adding the frames
> 
> 
> edit: The FSK Change has been fixed.
> 
> 
> Now what do you mean by slash commands? I prefer the keybinds since its something i switch on and off on the fly, for example if a boss is about to go immune or something i will toggle CDs off etc


I know what you are talking about but here is an example a number of profile writers have added a slash command to their code to turn things on and off. For instance Rubim has 5-6 slash commands on his profile for turning things off and on. The biggest issue here is the number of abilities vs the number of available keys. Right now I have no key for toggling Xuen on or off if I stick it to another key I tried that it works sometimes but not all the time.

Just having an ability to turn toggles on and off without them using a keybind would be pretty handy. It might not be something you want just giving suggestions based off of more commands than keybinds available.

----------


## Opacho

@js1974 you could add IsMouseButtonDown(3,4,5)


```
if IsMouseButtonDown(3)
and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
total = total + 64
end
if IsMouseButtonDown(5)
and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
total = total + 128
end
```

At least for me it's working xD I'm happy to own a logitech g600 =D

Edit; oh yeah you have to edit a little the PQR_nova_frame.lua
Here my edited nova_frame.lua [Lua] pqr_nova_frame - Pastebin.com

----------


## Aleksonfire

> No one said they did at any point or time.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are talking about but here is an example a number of profile writers have added a slash command to their code to turn things on and off. For instance Rubim has 5-6 slash commands on his profile for turning things off and on. The biggest issue here is the number of abilities vs the number of available keys. Right now I have no key for toggling Xuen on or off if I stick it to another key I tried that it works sometimes but not all the time.
> 
> Just having an ability to turn toggles on and off without them using a keybind would be pretty handy. It might not be something you want just giving suggestions based off of more commands than keybinds available.


Here is an idea. If a slash command is in fact coded into a profile you can macro that slash command in game. However, since we don't really know how blizzard will react to pqr I would suggest going into the slash commands and changing them to something that sounds like an addon. For example "/bars on".

----------


## Opacho

@Soap just did mogushan with my monk and it didn't use the Healthstone at all

----------


## Soapbox

Just pushed a update out to fix healthstone, had a typo.


I also added a Mouseover addition to the Raise Ally feature for death knights (since the automatic res when queued is a little buggy)

if you dont have any of the boxes checked(tank healer or damage) int he nova frame BUT you have Raise Ally enabled the keybind for that ability will function as a mouseover res instead of a queued cast

----------


## Opacho

> Just pushed a update out to fix healthstone, had a typo.
> 
> 
> I also added a Mouseover addition to the Raise Ally feature for death knights (since the automatic res when queued is a little buggy)
> 
> if you dont have any of the boxes checked(tank healer or damage) int he nova frame BUT you have Raise Ally enabled the keybind for that ability will function as a mouseover res instead of a queued cast


Weeeh!! Cookies! Also soap... could you make a key modifier to cast chi wave/zen sphere on mouseover? We could save some asses

----------


## imdasandman

Sent you a friend request via Skype. My Skype id is the exact same as my of user name

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Soapbox

> Sent you a friend request via Skype. My Skype id is the exact same as my of user name
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I no longer need testers for my profile  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

Ok so keybind wise what all can be used?

L Shift, L ctrl, L Alt, R Alt, R ctrl, R Shift, Are there any other keys you can use the same way that can be bind options?

----------


## Soapbox

Il be adding middle mouse later

----------


## mrkebo

Pm sent  :Smile:

----------


## Opacho

@js1974 I already posted that =/ how to make other keybinds Mouse 3,4,5




> @js1974 you could add IsMouseButtonDown(3,4,5)
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown(3)
> and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
> total = total + 64
> end
> if IsMouseButtonDown(5)
> ...

----------


## js1974

> @js1974 I already posted that =/ how to make other keybinds Mouse 3,4,5


I saw that not what I asked at all. keys not mouse buttons.

----------


## imdasandman

> I saw that not what I asked at all. keys not mouse buttons.


no... not until and if pqr gets updated to allow more key combos....

only other combos that I know of right off hand is Lctrl+Lshift Lctrl+Lalt etc same with right side

----------


## Soapbox

I included Symbiosis(Wild Mushroom: Plague) into the disease check  :Smile:  works nicely. So if a druid uses it on you it will work it into the disease refresh rotation

----------


## js1974

> no... not until and if pqr gets updated to allow more key combos....
> 
> only other combos that I know of right off hand is Lctrl+Lshift Lctrl+Lalt etc same with right side


IC so it is PQR that allows the binds and not just the API.

----------


## Soapbox

New Death Knight Features:

Death Siphon: Will use Death siphon (if talented and enabled) at the percent that you set(Default is 20%)

Anti Magic Shell: Anti Magic shell will now be used on the following conditions to maximize RP gain:

20 Stacks of Dread Shadows(Tsulong)
Affected with Terrorize Debuff(Tsulong)
Targeted by Lightning Prison(Protectors)
Target is Casting Lightning Storm(Protectors)
Target is Casting Expel Corruption(Protectors)
Target is casting Get Away (Lei Shi)


Added Druid Symbiosis to Disease Priorities. If you have the symbiosis buff this will be used when your ghoul is not out(since it overrwrites the ghoul) and your ghoul is on cooldown and your target has no diseases or they are about to fall off

this will be casted at your mouseover location IF you have a enemy target on your mouseover

----------


## mrkebo

Check you pms soapbox. Ive sent you a pm about payment

----------


## Soapbox

> Check you pms soapbox. Ive sent you a pm about payment


Check your inbox at your email. I sent it to almost 8 hours ago. I will foward it back to you

----------


## mrkebo

> Check your inbox at your email. I sent it to almost 8 hours ago. I will foward it back to you


Got it, Thank you sir.

----------


## chrusherx

Hi Soapbox.

I play with your WW Profile. My "Healthstone" is not used. Can you help me?

----------


## Opacho

> Hi Soapbox.
> 
> I play with your WW Profile. My "Healthstone" is not used. Can you help me?


This was fixed in the latest revision  :Big Grin: 

@Soap, Right Alt keybind is not working

----------


## Soapbox

> This was fixed in the latest revision 
> 
> @Soap, Right Alt keybind is not working



Just check and right alt is working fine...Whats the trouble?

----------


## Opacho

> Just check and right alt is working fine...Whats the trouble?


Will try with a clean install

Edit: Tested it with a clean install, not working for me T_T The language of the keyboard have something to do?
Edit2: Ok I switched to English EEUU (from Spanish) and now it works

----------


## Soapbox

> Will try with a clean install
> 
> Edit: Tested it with a clean install, not working for me T_T The language of the keyboard have something to do?
> Edit2: Ok I switched to English EEUU (from Spanish) and now it works


Didn't know it was not language friendly, bleh

----------


## Opacho

@Soap is it possible to add another PQR Event to show us on the PQInterface if we have Cooldowns on/off? Or is it that PQInterface can only show 1 event at a time?

----------


## Soapbox

It can only show 1 at a time

----------


## Opacho

I know I'm annoying Soapbox but could you add automatic use of Opportunistic Strike? Sometimes I get very lazy...
Opportunistic Strike - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Soapbox

> I know I'm annoying Soapbox but could you add automatic use of Opportunistic Strike? Sometimes I get very lazy...
> Opportunistic Strike - Spell - World of Warcraft


I tried this once and it didn't work out well since during that fight even though you can't use the ability it will register as a "IsUseable" spell. Do you know(I don't think it does and never checked) if it applies a buff when you can use it?

----------


## Soapbox

I'm working on a success check 

If 5 stack debuff(even though it falls off immediately) returns as a success the cast opertunistic strike and if then returns as a success then disable it until another stack return

----------


## lantus

Hello Soapbox, shot you a PM!

----------


## SniperAdi

> Coming Soon...
> 
> Enhancement Shaman


looking forward to it. will buy it right away!!!

----------


## Guinness

Soap anyway to add in using G91-Landshark on some boss fights like Windlord? Ideally I'd like to edit the list of what Boss or MOB to have it use them on. Thanks.

Edit: I was referring to the DK profile btw  :Smile: .

----------


## Ninjaderp

Guiness: Isnt it only able to use once in combat?

----------


## Aegeus

> Guiness: Isnt it only able to use once in combat?


Yes, they're like potions.

----------


## Hordeglider

Hey Soap, proud to say that I have 6 of your profiles and enjoy every single one of them. I would love to see you do fury warrior profile next so hope that's on the agenda..(fingers crossed) :Wink:

----------


## Guinness

Yes it shares a cooldown with potions. But on some fights, especially Heroic, it can be beneficial. Still even without it officially supported I can get the cast off was more just a quality of life type of request.

----------


## Opacho

Just tested g91 landhsark and it doesn't share cd with potions ^^

----------


## Soapbox

> Yes it shares a cooldown with potions. But on some fights, especially Heroic, it can be beneficial. Still even without it officially supported I can get the cast off was more just a quality of life type of request.


It does not share a cooldown  :Smile:  and yes I will go ahead and implement it this weekend.

----------


## Guinness

Sweetness. Thank you Soap  :Smile: .

----------


## ErvilhaX

Make a fury warrior and I will turn your fan!

----------


## maxipul

I would absolutely love a profile for fury too!

I'm very happy with your arcane and frost profiles, quality stuff! Can I assume you will be revamping Arcane once they settle on the changes for 5.2 after the theorycrafting comes out?

I was also wondering when its best to use the normal Arcane profile or the Scorchweave one. For example, is it be best to use one over the other depending on the mechanics the boss encounter?

----------


## Ginsplosion

Am I the only one having issues with your frost profile? Boss frost profile refuses to use mirror images or icy veins.

Never had any similar issues before with other profiles - not giving grief just wondering if you knew why this might be really so I can look at fixing it.

----------


## Soapbox

> Am I the only one having issues with your frost profile? Boss frost profile refuses to use mirror images or icy veins.
> 
> Never had any similar issues before with other profiles - not giving grief just wondering if you knew why this might be really so I can look at fixing it.


what level are you, what talents do you have etc? what revision are you using?

----------


## Ginsplosion

> what level are you, what talents do you have etc? what revision are you using?


90, 15-PoM / 30-IB / 45-RoF / 60-Cauterize / 75-FB / 90-IW

Latest PQR and the revision is 1.0 i.e. your frost boss public profile, also tried the trash one incase they had somehow become mixed up / alternated.

Just double checked in the rotation editor and I don't even see icy veins, hmm.

----------


## Soapbox

> 90, 15-PoM / 30-IB / 45-RoF / 60-Cauterize / 75-FB / 90-IW
> 
> Latest PQR and the revision is 1.0 i.e. your frost boss public profile, also tried the trash one incase they had somehow become mixed up / alternated.
> 
> Just double checked in the rotation editor and I don't even see icy veins, hmm.


Yea public doesn't have an automatic icy veins :P

----------


## Debordes

Small question, are these profiles only functional once at level 90? To be specific, the warlock demonology profile.

----------


## Soapbox

> Small question, are these profiles only functional once at level 90? To be specific, the warlock demonology profile.


They are designed for level 90, I can not guarantee their performance at level other than 90 since that is not what they were designed for

----------


## mmmmbakes

"I create them when I can really. I work full time and have a wife so its hard to dedicate all of my time to it, but i try my hardest. I will be declassifying my warlock and boomkin profiles soon because I no longer have access to these classes(got banned) so I cannot reliably test my stuff in 5.2 to make sure it's where I want it. So that may clear up a spot for some other classes."

Soapbox, I am willing to give you access to my warlock or druid if need be. PM me for details, I'm very serious about this!

----------


## Terrorbytes

Yes, if you need access to it, I can provide as well.

----------


## Apsalaar

Please don't discontinue your Boomie profile, there are years between the good ones :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

Okay guys by request it will not be discontinued. I will just fully depend on you guys for feedback and the beginning of 5.2 to make sure everything is working okay when i push a release

----------


## mrkebo

Good to hear  :Smile:  All of your profiles are great and user friendly. Keep them comming  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

Donated for your Elemental Profile, Would like to see how it does compared to the one I currently use which is heavily modified.

----------


## front243

Got a little tip for the Moonkin profile. I am using the free one currently but I suppose it will work on the donation version as well.

Go to the ability editor and edit the Soapbox Moonkin profile. Go to "Moonkin" in the Abilities pane. Set "Spell ID" to 24858 in the bottom left panel and now it will work even at lower levels. I am currently level 11. I think you need to be at least level 10 and specialize for it to work.

----------


## triggersad

was wondering when you will have stuff updated for 5.2, specifically elemental shamans.

----------


## Opacho

Soapbox will you support the new PQInterface made by diesall on your profiles? That will make a huge present when you update your profiles for 5.2 =D

----------


## OnionsTich

I redirected 4 of my friends to try these profiles  :Smile:  have only herd good things  :Smile: ! Im too poor to purchase

----------


## Soapbox

I will have stuff up to date with 5.2, yes  :Smile: 

and I will also be working on the new PQI

----------


## Ninjaderp

Gz to contributor-status Soap! It was about time ^^

----------


## Exeyle

What's up Soapbox. Is there a set time you normally send out the full profiles for donors? I'm lookin forward to my lock  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

> What's up Soapbox. Is there a set time you normally send out the full profiles for donors? I'm lookin forward to my lock


Please post all paid profile questions/comments in my paid thread(in my signature)  :Smile: 

but to answer your question, check your emails  :Smile:

----------


## Exeyle

Will do, and thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

nvm..................

----------


## mrkebo

Pm sent.......

----------


## Soapbox

Added Elemental Shaman to the free list

----------


## gaja02

Hi!
Maybe you have profile for resto shamy ?
TY

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi!
> Maybe you have profile for resto shamy ?
> TY


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Wonderworm

Elemental is working great. Thanks for the release. If I can ask what is the difference in the free one and the one that was elite (no longer available)?

----------


## Soapbox

> Elemental is working great. Thanks for the release. If I can ask what is the difference in the free one and the one that was elite (no longer available)?


This is the elite

----------


## Wonderworm

Alright thanks just made a small fix for my use (Ele Shammy). Removed the one magma totem ability that used IsLeftAltKeyDown() and in the --Initialize-- ability replaced IsMouseButtonDown(3) with IsLeftAltKeyDown(). Thanks keep up the great work. Also is there any chance to get the boomkin elite profile still? Might not be the right thread to ask in if so I am sorry in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## lostwalker

Anyone using the current 5.2 hunter profiles? If so what are your dps numbers on current bosses and ilvl?

Thx

----------


## Ninjaderp

^^ I just tried the BM-profile on my girlfriends 90 hunter (492ilvl) and topped the DPS in ToeS LFR. I dunno anything about hunters, Soaps profile carried me all the way.

----------


## juicer

is marksman a viable class now mebe a good idea for a new profile

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think its a bit early to say if it is, wait a few weeks and check logs from raidbots or worldoflogs. DS was Survival, 5.1 was BM, maybe Blizz wants ppl to play MM 5.2 we'll see.

----------


## solarwake

Hi soap, is it possible to talk to you on Skype and working out some things with the frost dk profile? Everything is working great I just have a ideas to help with quality of life issues and a few errors.. Anyways let me know.. Probably won't be able to test until next Monday evening

Solarwake

----------


## lostwalker

> ^^ I just tried the BM-profile on my girlfriends 90 hunter (492ilvl) and topped the DPS in ToeS LFR. I dunno anything about hunters, Soaps profile carried me all the way.


Thanks for the info, what kind of numbers did you put up in the ToES lfr?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think i was ended around 90k most of the fights.

----------


## Soapbox

> Hi soap, is it possible to talk to you on Skype and working out some things with the frost dk profile? Everything is working great I just have a ideas to help with quality of life issues and a few errors.. Anyways let me know.. Probably won't be able to test until next Monday evening
> 
> Solarwake


Should be no errors... PM me your skype.

I raid with it daily

----------


## solarwake

> Should be no errors... PM me your skype.
> 
> I raid with it daily


Sorry didn't mean errors meant to say questions about a few things... Anyways I'll pm you skype when I get home from work.. Thanks again for the hard work and solid profiles!

----------


## Soapbox

edit: wrong forum

----------


## tbos

Ele shaman profile is superb  :Smile:

----------


## davehammer4

soap you discontinue your pvp profiles?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I didnt even know he had any? :/

----------


## Soapbox

> Ele shaman profile is superb


Glad you like it! feel free to let me know if anything needs to be changed etc.

to the above post, I never made PVP profiles :P

----------


## cbairforce

could you add chi burst as an option to the windwalker profile please, chi wave bouncing is currently bugged and chi burst is much better atm, and will still be useful for aoe fights after chi wave is fixed.

thank you

----------


## TheDefile

Is the fire mage updated for 5.2?

----------


## midian2010

Sorry to bother with this. I'm most likely doing something goofy. Havin some trouble droppin DnD during AOE rotation. I right click and see the target appear... but then ... nothing happens. I've tried quickly leftclickin' ..quickly re-right-clickin' ... double clicking.. taping keyboard stuff, praying to satan... nothin' works. Occasionaly a few seconds later it'll drop like it was in a priority cue, and just hadnt gotten around to droppin' yet. But i assume i'm missin' something. On a related note... is there a way to drop DnD in 2H single targ rotation? Maybe i'm just missing some simple instructions. If so, i apologize for my noobness. Thanks!!

----------


## Soapbox

> Sorry to bother with this. I'm most likely doing something goofy. Havin some trouble droppin DnD during AOE rotation. I right click and see the target appear... but then ... nothing happens. I've tried quickly leftclickin' ..quickly re-right-clickin' ... double clicking.. taping keyboard stuff, praying to satan... nothin' works. Occasionaly a few seconds later it'll drop like it was in a priority cue, and just hadnt gotten around to droppin' yet. But i assume i'm missin' something. On a related note... is there a way to drop DnD in 2H single targ rotation? Maybe i'm just missing some simple instructions. If so, i apologize for my noobness. Thanks!!



Update to the current version, this should resolve your issue, also holding down the right mouse buton will prevent it from being dropped.

----------


## korbon

Racials not work with frost mage. add to abilities and he freeze on racials.

----------


## tbos

> Glad you like it! feel free to let me know if anything needs to be changed etc.


There is literally nothing you can do to improve it..it is that good! 

Was pulling numbers i really shouldn't have been the other day in HoF (Ele is my OS) and caught a few people inspecting my "not so great dps gear" yet somehow keeping up if not over taking their damage.

To anyone reading this who hasn't played their Ele for a while i recommend you dust it off and give this profile a try as it will make you really enjoy the spec again  :Smile: 

Thanks again and keep up the great work Soap!

----------


## azxd

Do you actually have a DK profile? i searched the whole thread and nothing...

----------


## LazyRaider

how do I actually manually use cd's without turning off the profile?

sometimes ti works holding down the button or clicking the button other times ti doesnt and the porfile conitnues as normal

----------


## BroloElCunado

Soap are your Arms/Fury Warrior profiles updated/optimized for 5.2? Cuteone's seems to fail on adds/trash and has very poor timing for using Stormbolt only during Colossus smash?

----------


## swijaya

soap, is your destro profile viable enough for raiding in 5.2?

need to change to destro since the nerf patch  :Frown:

----------


## LazyRaider

after testing it, no its not ready for raiding, atleast its not optomized

----------


## ebouster

I'm having trouble with my monk not interrupting spells. He used to do it, but for about a month or so now I can't get him to do it after all these new updates to the profile (paid version). I read the .txt and followed the instructions and copied all the necessary files. Even went into settings and clicked on "interrupt all" button.. but still not working. Any suggestions??

----------


## Soapbox

> I'm having trouble with my monk not interrupting spells. He used to do it, but for about a month or so now I can't get him to do it after all these new updates to the profile (paid version). I read the .txt and followed the instructions and copied all the necessary files. Even went into settings and clicked on "interrupt all" button.. but still not working. Any suggestions??


make sure you are selecting my interrupt profile in the PQR

----------


## solarwake

Two suggestions for 2h frost.. Can you make dnd during the aoe rotation act like it does when hotkeyed in the single target? Essentially where it drops where ever your mouse is immediately, no clicking or anything necessary. Also when pestilence is hotkey'd it says it was cast but it never actually does.

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Soapbox

> Two suggestions for 2h frost.. Can you make dnd during the aoe rotation act like it does when hotkeyed in the single target? Essentially where it drops where ever your mouse is immediately, no clicking or anything necessary. Also when pestilence is hotkey'd it says it was cast but it never actually does.
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


Pestilence does work in both AoE and Single Target rotations. im 100% certain, that it is casting pestilence for a few reasons:
1. I just watched it
2. It checks that the spell ID is cast, it cant mistake the spell ID for another...

DnD also works in the same way. What you are probably experiencing is that you are holding down your RIGHT MOUSE button down. PQR can not use "click" abilities like DnD when that mouse button is being held down.

----------


## solarwake

> Pestilence does work in both AoE and Single Target rotations. im 100% certain, that it is casting pestilence for a few reasons:
> 1. I just watched it
> 2. It checks that the spell ID is cast, it cant mistake the spell ID for another...
> 
> DnD also works in the same way. What you are probably experiencing is that you are holding down your RIGHT MOUSE button down. PQR can not use "click" abilities like DnD when that mouse button is being held down.


I apologize for the miss bug reports then. When trying to progress in raid last night it did not seem like pestilence was being cast, but after testing you are correct it is working, it's just really quick. Also I just noticed a lot of dnd circle while in aoe mode so I wanted to bring it to your attention. I will try to be more conciencous of the mouse when it is getting ready to drop it.

Thanks for the response.
Solarwake

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

How is the destro profile for 5.2?

----------


## kabman

Any chance you're going to update the frost profile?

----------


## LazyRaider

has the destro profile been updated soapbox?

----------


## BroloElCunado

Looking forward to using your Fury profile, put in my donation a few hours ago!

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Looking forward to using your Fury profile, put in my donation a few hours ago!



Ditto on that!  :Smile:  looking forward to it!!

----------


## bobdibop

Hi !
It's been a while since I used PQR. I downloaded the public profile for Destro Warlock and was wondering if there's still a way to access the Donator version of that profile. I'm willing to pay and support Soapbox for providing those great profiles.

Bobdibop

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey bobdibop, yes you visit the link in his signature for that!

----------


## bobdibop

> Hey bobdibop, yes you visit the link in his signature for that!


Hi Ninjaderp.
The link in the signature links to the Elite profiles. Sadly there is no Warlock profile there (at least none that I could see), which is why I'm looking for the DONATOR version until the ELITE version is released.
Thanks
b.

----------


## billybuffalo

I have been using your free destro lock profile today. I have 2 questions for you Soap. Who is "STANDART" and how do I get it to stop spamming my screen everytime i kill something? Very annoying.

----------


## Fourtress

So how do you receive the profiles once you have paid for them? And what kind of dps should i expect from the fury profile?

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Hey Soap, 

I was wondering if you got my email regarding my thoughts on your warrior fury profile. It contains some thoughts regarding when your profile uses Bloodbath, S Springs and Dragon's roar in conjunction with CS. If for some reason you didn't get it let me know and I'll send it again. Thanks. Just thought I'd post here as well.

----------


## billybuffalo

R u even monitoring this thread anymore soap?

----------


## finish

hey Guys,

im new to DK, and want to play arena...does anyone of you play DK on high ratings who can tell me which spec is the best for 5.2 - is it unholy ?
can anyone tell me if this nice raid profiles are also perfect for pvp and arena?

im searching the whole forum for an updated 5.2 unholy DK PvP Profile, im ready to pay ;-))
and thanks in advance for good advice!

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Hey Soap, 
> 
> I was wondering if you got my email regarding my thoughts on your warrior fury profile. It contains some thoughts regarding when your profile uses Bloodbath, S Springs and Dragon's roar in conjunction with CS. If for some reason you didn't get it let me know and I'll send it again. Thanks. Just thought I'd post here as well.


Ditto on my e-mail about the priority of execute? Love the profile, my warrior is constantly in the top 5 on everything.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sgdevoid

Soapbox, check your PM's!

----------


## loyski

ditto, check your pms  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

sorry for the lack of responses, i mainly check my other thread but will tend to this one more often

----------


## loyski

Hey Soap,
Can you link your talents/glyphs that you use for your paid profiles for Arcane and Frost mage?
I think i must be doing something wrong.
Thanks

----------


## Soapbox

I will link talents and glyphs for all of my toons as soon as I get home today  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

with 5.3 you can now basically use any talents and glyphs and be effective, enjoying the hell out of my mage right now lol

----------


## Nmmx

Why wont Iceblock work with the mage profile

----------


## Stiz2win

Will any of the mage profiles function without user interaction? I play multiboxed and would like my mage client to just get target and start nuking, the biggest problem i run into with profiles is the occasional need to ground target (like rune of power) 

Thanks!!!

----------


## ebouster

i see the ret paladin profile was updated to 1.3, what changes were made? where can we read about updatess?

----------


## Stryker81

is your public destro lock profile your best one? btw awesome work!

----------


## Soapbox

> i see the ret paladin profile was updated to 1.3, what changes were made? where can we read about updatess?


I just removed potions from the rotation  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soapbox

Potions will be added back at some point, they were requested to be removed from most people as they want to do it manually and it isnt on GCD

----------


## Vinshom

Soapbox , any plans for pvp profiles?

----------


## Soapbox

> Soapbox , any plans for pvp profiles?


I'm looking into it. In the future I may release some as I have been doing a bit of PVP recently and seeing things I would like to implement. I like your avatar btw

----------


## ImmortalTech

Did you get my private message?

----------


## Nephilim2016

Disregard post.

----------


## gamer34

why dont pillar of frost work and interrupt isnt working

----------


## imdasandman

> why dont pillar of frost work and interrupt isnt working


Did u hit left shift to enable cool downs? Yea I use the default interrupt profile with all of my profiles.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Toney

Heya!

Idk if I'm the only one having this problem, but Alter Time gets double cast immediately, making it useless.
I actually wanted to try out the test version before getting the elite one, but this is kind of important.
Or is it a limitation of the free version?

Thanks in advance.

*EDIT:* Nevermind, I fixed it by raising PQR's Spell Check timer to match my latency levels.
It's still double casting even with the built in delay from the profile, but this will do, even if it costs some dps due to having every spell delayed.

----------


## vorn10

Is there in mage profile pause rotation option?

----------


## beileroord

i sended u an email .. unfortunatly did not get a reply yet ?

bought the premium pack. Only thing i found so far not functioning ; 

Email i sended ; 




> "Thanks for the profiles… only thing is the mm profile aint shooting traps when i press ALT ? i tried to look @ survival to get it to work on MM but did not get it to work… 
> 
> Can u pls help me out with it ?"

----------


## Stiz2win

FYI for those looking at purchasing.. so far I've used Windwalker, Mage profiles and you will find better for free on the forums. Maybe other profiles are worth it but so far its been a disappointment.

----------


## jkleetz

> FYI for those looking at purchasing.. so far I've used Windwalker, Mage profiles and you will find better for free on the forums. Maybe other profiles are worth it but so far its been a disappointment.


From what I've been told, they're all disappointing.

----------


## gamingjunkie

Is there no longer a free version of the Arcane Mage profile?

----------


## timnor

errmmmm i use the unholy paid profile and it works really well, pulls more dmg than tahunas paid unholy profile

----------


## beileroord

> errmmmm i use the unholy paid profile and it works really well, pulls more dmg than tahunas paid unholy profile


eerm using frost 2h here... but switched to free WEY profile ... seems to pull more dps.. btw still waiting for that email.... regarding the hunter..

----------


## LazyRaider

have mage profiles ever been updatedor are they still from 2012?

----------


## makessense

Moved post to active thread.

----------


## Shudder

Why is there no way to pause the frost mage rotation? And why doesn't it do evocation and cds?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont know what you mean, it does all of that. Read the information for what key-binds to use.

----------


## Shudder

I don't see any information.

----------


## LazyRaider

rune of power seems to be broken....

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I don't see any information.


Big yellow exclamation-mark in PQR that shows you what key-binds to use, you sure you dont see that?

Also Lazyraider, you gotta give some more feedback than that, you using free/premium profile? How does it seem broken etc?

----------


## samu2104

queston about elemental shaman
it seems the rotation bot doesnt use unleash elements at all 
big dps loss tho 
and there is nowhere a button that i can turn on or see in pqr somwhere 
grts steve

----------


## rmrfkun

How frost mage can manage burst abilites? Profile v2.6 frost mage

Early in the fight longer use the ability to increase damage: Icy Veins, alter time. As it is now to use them automatically when a CD?

----------


## crcdragoon

Shadow Priest v1.5 not working. In lua error writes: bla-bla-bla_DEF 
Apparently a bug where initialization protective CD. I watched and did not understand whether there ability to text spelled out, or something like that then. But the fact is that when you start profile is constantly spamming lua error.

----------


## Ninjaderp

If you purchased his premium profile you should use the bug-reporting form in his thread in the trade-section which is here.

----------


## Watcher

*Thread cleaned up!

If i receive another report that the thread got derailed again. Then i will hand out infractions to the guys that add nothing useful to this thread.

Edit: popeboxx permanent banned for being a retard and ignoring my warning. His main account is permanent banned too and investigation is still going to see who he is more linked to. We don't want to see this behaviour on our site. If you can't behave then you are not welcome.*

----------


## Soapbox

> Shadow Priest v1.5 not working. In lua error writes: bla-bla-bla_DEF 
> Apparently a bug where initialization protective CD. I watched and did not understand whether there ability to text spelled out, or something like that then. But the fact is that when you start profile is constantly spamming lua error.


Csn you paste the LUA error youre getting in a PM to me please

----------


## aeonz

Will Elemental be updated?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should probably ask that in his thread in the wowtrade section.

----------


## yoyo7

Is there a Premium Profile section? If so i haven't found it

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its in the wow-trade section if you look there you'll find it.

----------


## Eryx

OK guys. This thread/section is about FREE stuff. If you want to talk about paid profiles, use the appropriate forum for that. Infractions and warnings will be handed out if this advertising continues.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Stating that there is a wow-trade section wouldnt be directly advertising would it?

----------


## Roxxas

Have been using this for a few weeks. Only one problem so far on Heroic Galakras on phase two once boss lands the profile doesn't do anything, no shooting, no cooldowns, no anything, and I dont get any error messages at all. I have to do everything manually. Then when we get to Juggernaut everything works again through shamans.

any ideas? 

thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

No details on which profile you're using buddy, kinda hard to help if you dont provide that info ^^

----------


## orice

Hello, I use your shamans and priests of the script found, starting cooldows, engineering belt can be automatically triggered, how should I cancel this setting, waiting for your reply, thank you!

----------


## Roxxas

> No details on which profile you're using buddy, kinda hard to help if you dont provide that info ^^


Sorry about that. I'm using the hunter sv profile. Don't know what else to add, haven't had any problems up til now.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You both using the free profiles? If you got questions about his premium profiles you should ask them in trade section thread

----------


## Eryx

Ninjaderp speaks the truth. In this section, we only discuss the FREE profiles. For the paid profiles, head over to the trade section.

----------


## OnehitB

Hey Soap, I got some requests for mage fost profile.

1.Is it possible to set a on press hotkey to pause the rotation? like, while I hold L-CTRL the rotation is paused.
2.Also set a hotkey for pet freeze
3.Toggle macro for Auto-Iceblock when 30% HP and Auto use Cold Snap when in the Ice Block, also if possible, when using the last iceblock auto use Evocation, since I got Iceblock and Evocation glyph.

----------


## eaglerip

how do you move the bar, its in the middle of my game screen, and would prefer to move it down and to the right.

----------


## Soapbox

> how do you move the bar, its in the middle of my game screen, and would prefer to move it down and to the right.


Right click the goblin on your minimap

----------


## eaglerip

> Right click the goblin on your minimap


Thank you Thank you

----------


## Disinfectingwipes

So does the demo profile still work?

----------


## Guinness

Plan to support patch 6.0.2 fairly quickly when it drops?

----------


## Soapbox

> Plan to support patch 6.0.2 fairly quickly when it drops?


This thread is out of date. If you're referring to my new stuff please post here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ogram-wow.html

Planning to be up the day 6.0.2 lands.

----------


## Guinness

> This thread is out of date. If you're referring to my new stuff please post here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ogram-wow.html
> 
> Planning to be up the day 6.0.2 lands.


Thank you Soapbox.

----------


## Soapbox

> Thank you Soapbox.


No problem ^^

----------


## Gr8

I was curious if this could be implemented in a future version: cancel queued spells. I remember having this feature in your PQR profiles by just firing the ability again to stop the spell from being queued. While it is not a big deal it sometimes helps when something unforeseen happens and -for example speaking of death and decay- should not pop up.

----------


## fragnot

How safe is this compared to Honorbuddy's rotations?

I read about a certain PQR ban wave at some point. 

Ive used Honorbuddy rotations for the past 3 years without problems, but interested in something else, if its better.

----------

